# Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga - Bitte Closen!



## aliriza (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo leute,

würde gerne eine Liga mit allen PCGH Usern Starten die PES zocken.
Würde gerne Wissen wer dabei wäre, je nach dem kann man dann eine Liga erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Liga mit Hin- und Rückrunde!*

*Regelwerk*

• Spiellänge: *15* Minuten
• Form: *Normal*
• Verletzungen: *Aus*
• Stadion / Ball / Tageszeit: *nach Absprache* beider Spieler
• Anstoß-Zeiten: Sollten *in der jeweiligen Spielwoche* Stattfinden. Also zwischen *Montag-Sonntag*, klären   
  müsst ihr das untereinander mit dem jeweiligen Gegner.
•  Screenshots: *Vor beginn* des Spieles und *am Ende* des Spieles so, dass man die Spieler erkennen kann   
   und natürlich das Ergebnis. Uploaden könnt ihr das Bild im Forum eigenen Server.
•  Verlängerung/Elfmeterschießen:* Aus/Aus*
• * Real Madrid, PSG* und *Barcelona* verboten


*Teilnehmer:*

aliriza: *Manchester City* *Skype: crunkyy.art*
Razor2408: *Manchester united*
Viktory151: *Tottenham*
[Norisk699: *Arsenal London*
TimDeKill: *Atlético de Madrid*
Fire0815: *Juventus Turin* 
debalz: *Valencia*
Bergoo: *AC Milan* *Skype:* bergooo2
timetoremember: *inter Mailand *
SAINT-MAURICE: *FC Bayern München*
TheMiz: *FC Chelsea*
Tino1848: *FC Santos*
SCR7: *Z. Petersburg* 




*Aktuelle Spielwoche*

*5. Spieltag *

Juventus Turin (SCR7) - Atlético Madrid (TimDeKill) 	

Valencia (debalz) - Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	

AC Milan (Bergooo) - Manchester United (Razor2408) 	

Inter Mailand (timetoremember) - Manchester City (aliriza) 	

FC Chelsea (TheMiz) 	- Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151) 	

FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE) *2*	-  *1*	FC Santos (Tino1848) 

*noch offen vom 4. Spieltag: *

Arsenal London (Norisk699) - Juventus Turin (SCR7)

PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de

__________________________

*--> Bitte einmal vom jedem Spieler die Kontaktdaten (ICQ,Skype,MSN) per PN an mich.*

*Weitere Infos*

• PCGH Community: Ihr findet die Community unter: 
  "*Online Community*"> "*Neue Social Community beitreten*" > "*PCGH Community*"* (*Passwort *erhaltet Ihr bei mir oder Bergoo)

• *Teamspeak 3* Server-Adresse (für Test Spiele,absprachen usw): *kayjay.dyndns.org*


Danke an *Razor2408 *für die Hilfe des Regelwerks und vielen Dank auch an *Bergoo* für die Erstellung der Liga Tabelle



Bei fragen könnt ihr euch auch bei mir oder bei
*Razor * und *Bergoo *Melden.


----------



## Razor2408 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## aliriza (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Gut, hoffe es Melden sich mehr. Bei Computerbase läuft eine FIFA 13 Liga anscheinend sehr aktiv.


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Los, Los !!! Wer macht noch mit  ?


----------



## Witschock (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bin dabei


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

teilen, teilen, teilen. Fragt eure Freunde usw ^^


----------



## Norisk699 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Interessant.

Wenn die Anstoß-Zeiten variabel und individuell ausgemacht werden könnten dann wär ich dabei.

Ich wollte schon immer mal den Kollegen  Sascha Lohmüller (vom Schwester-Magazin PC Games) vor die Flinte bekommen.
Den müsste man dann glatt zum mitspielen verdonnern.  

Meldet euch einfach mal per PN falls das was wird bzw. ein "Regelwerk" steht.


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Regelwerk können wir ja hier  zusammen festlegen. Möchte da jetzt nicht alleine Entscheiden  Demokratie ;D


----------



## fussballgott1206 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wäre auch dabei. Muss es mir aber erstmal zulegen


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



fussballgott1206 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei. Muss es mir aber erstmal zulegen



Bestellst dir, habe auch nach jahren wieder ein Fußball-Simulator gekauft  Find das Spiel echt gut!


----------



## Witschock (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

mit den zeiten sollte man sich 2-3 tag aussuchen denke ambesten samstag u. sontag abend die zeiten kan man dan besträchen ab besten man tauscht die ICQ, Skype, MSN oder was änliches aus das ist denke ich sinvoll über die woche ist immer schlächt


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Viktory151 schrieb:


> mit den zeiten sollte man sich 2-3 tag aussuchen denke ambesten samstag u. sontag abend die zeiten kan man dan besträchen ab besten man tauscht die ICQ, Skype, MSN oder was änliches aus das ist denke ich sinvoll über die woche ist immer schlächt


 
Also jede Woche muss jeder Spielen. Ich finde es dann besser wenn man sich in der Spiel-Woche den Spieltag selber aussuchen kann.
Hauptsache bis Montag steht das Ergebnis. Wann genau gespielt wird können die Spieler unter sich ausmachen.


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Push...


----------



## Witschock (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

werden die spiele aufgenommen und dan veröffendlicht ????


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Viktory151 schrieb:


> werden die spiele aufgenommen und dan veröffendlicht ????



keine schlechte Idee aber mal sehen ob sich das Lohnt und ob das jeder auch machen kann. Erst brauchen wir noch weitere Spieler  mindestens 12


----------



## Norisk699 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Schon mal daran gedacht auch das PC GAMES FORUM mit einzuschließen? Da würden sich sicherlich noch einige Spieler finden...


... kann ja nicht sein dass sich hier keine ~ 20 Leute finden...


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Norisk699 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht auch das PC GAMES FORUM mit einzuschließen? Da würden sich sicherlich noch einige Spieler finden...
> 
> 
> ... kann ja nicht sein dass sich hier keine ~ 20 Leute finden...


 
Habe da im PES Sammelthread den Link zum Thread gepostet. Wenn du lust hast kannst du ja dort aber ein extra Thread für auf machen


----------



## Razor2408 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich wollte nur anmerken dass ich bei PES einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt habe in über 10 Jahren bei Turnieren + Ligen.
Ich habe unter anderem bei der offiziellen GamePro-PES-Liga mitgemacht (und den Titel geholt) und war bei peslive.de bei 5 Seasons dabei.

Bezüglich Spiele aufnehmen habe ich persönlich eher schlechte Erfahrungen.
Meist gibt es dann kurzes "Stottern" während des Spiels oder Ruckler. Und es läuft generell nicht so flüssig.

Die Regeln haben wir immer so gehalten:
Spiellänge: *10* oder *15* Minuten
Form: *Normal*  (bei Zufall-Form konnte jemand mit Glück ein Match quasi im Vorhinein gewinnen wenn die Stürmer alle TOP drauf sind)
Verletzungen: *Aus*
Stadion / Ball / Tageszeit: *nach Absprache* beider Spieler

Außerdem sollten wir festlegen welche Teams erlaubt sind, denn Real Madrid, Barcelona oder auch Paris SG sind ziemlich überpowert.


----------



## aliriza (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Razor2408 Gute vorschläge, bin dafür das wir die Regeln so übernehmen. Barca und Real nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Fire0815 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wäre auch dabei. Müsste nur sehen wie ich das mit den Schichten hinbekomme, da ich aller 2 Wochen Spätschicht habe. Da würde das Spiel nur am Wochenende stattfinden können.


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Fire0815 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei. Müsste nur sehen wie ich das mit den Schichten hinbekomme, da ich aller 2 Wochen Spätschicht habe. Da würde das Spiel nur am Wochenende stattfinden können.



Du hast ja eine ganze Woche lang Zeit um ein Match zu beenden. Da wirst du mit deinem Gegner bestimmt einig. Ich trag dich in die Teilnehmer liste ein.


----------



## Fire0815 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich denke auch das wir uns da einig werden


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

stimmt


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

In 7 Tagen sollte es machbar sein, dass 2 Leute einen Termin finden welcher höchstens 30min. dauert. oder? 
(bei einer Spielzei von z.B. 15min. dauert das gesamte Match inkl. Unterbrechungen, Taktik usw. ca. 30min.)

Ich stelle dann auch gleich mal die Frage bezüglich der Spielzeit:
*Wollen die Teilnehmer 10min. (gesamte Matchdauer) oder 15min. haben?*

10min. können sehr schnell vorbei sein, aber bei 15min. kann es dafür hart werden wenn man einen guten Gegner erwischt und hoch zurück liegt.
*Es handelt sich aber bitte nur um ein SPIEL und jeder sollte so erwachsen sein und seine Matches FAIR spielen und auch beenden.*


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja da spricht Razor einen wichtigen Punkt an. Ich bin aber für 15min, 10min können echt schnell vorbei sein.


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ok, wenn es keine Einsprüche gibt legen wir mal 15min. fest.
Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Morgen kommt der erste Patch raus mit zahlreichen Verbesserungen.
Neue Modi, aktuelle Kader, neue Schuhe, Bälle, verbesserter Online-Modus etc.


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hoffe Online-Modus läuft stabiler


----------



## Bergooo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich wäre auch dabei, macht ihr das dann mit dem community patch der morgen kommt oder wie?


----------



## debalz (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich bin zwar grottenschlecht, aber einer muss ja die rote Laterne tragen - bin auch dabei - Übung macht den Meister


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

@ debalz & Bergoo: Herzlichen Willkommen dann, ich trage euch in die Liste mit ein.

Teilt den Thread in Fb oder in anderen Foren, damit wir hier bald 18 Teilnehmer haben.


----------



## debalz (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

cool, danke! finde ich die Liga dann im Online - Modus von PES? Die ingame-Namen müssten ja auch noch mitgeteilt werden..


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> cool, danke! finde ich die Liga dann im Online - Modus von PES? Die ingame-Namen müssten ja auch noch mitgeteilt werden..



Wie genau wir die Liga weiss ich noch nicht, dafür kenne ich mich nicht so gut mit PES aus  bin selber Anfänger.

Ja wenn wir soweit sind das wir ca 18 Spieler sind, werde ich noch die Ingame-Namen einholen und hier Posten.


----------



## Bergooo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich hab noch n kumpel der mit sicherheit mitmachen wird, ab morgen gibt es communitys in pes und in dieser kann man man eine liga erstellen


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

@Bergoo: Cool dann soll er sich hier Melden, möchte einer von euch sich um die Liga-Erstellung kümmern ?


----------



## Bergooo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> @Bergoo: Cool dann soll er sich hier Melden, möchte einer von euch sich um die Liga-Erstellung kümmern ?



das kann ich gerne übernehmen


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> das kann ich gerne übernehmen



Cool Vielen Dank


----------



## timetoremember (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich bin auch dabei 
Bin mal gespannt wie gut die Jungs hier im Forum sind.....wahrscheinlich krieg ich immer ordentlich aufn Latz aber was solls


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei
> Bin mal gespannt wie gut die Jungs hier im Forum sind.....wahrscheinlich krieg ich immer ordentlich aufn Latz aber was solls



Sauber, läuft doch! So langsam werden wir immer mehr


----------



## Razor2408 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich habe schon in einigen Foren auf unsere Liga hingewiesen, mal sehen ob es was bringt.
Die aktuellen Teilnehmer sollten das bitte auch machen, bzw. ihre Kumpels die das Spiel haben fragen ob sie mitmachen.

Das tolle an PES ist ja, dass das Spiel oft unberechenbar ist. Nicht nur durch die tolle Ballphysik.
Ich habe schon bei vielen Ligen mitgemacht, und es gab immer Überraschungen, wo vermeintlich schwächere Spieler den Favoriten besiegt haben.

Am wichtigsten für den Spaß ist vor allem eine gute und saubere Verbindung bei den Matches. Es ist nicht immer Konami und deren Server schuld. 
Alle Teilnehmer sollten sich dessen bewusst sein und bei den Spielen ALLE etwaigen unnützen Programme schließen (Steam, Origin, I-Explorer, etc.)
und natürlich ALLE Downloads beenden. Außerdem ist es wichtig einen möglich niedrigen Ping zu haben. Diesen kann man direkt am PC messen (cmd)
oder auf Seiten die Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test - sollte der Ping höher als 30-40ms sein passt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir können vielleicht 1-2 Sponsoren finden die Gewinnpreise Bereitstellen, dafür werden wir halt etwas Promotion für die Hersteller machen.


----------



## aliriza (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Meine pes id crunkyy.art


----------



## Triniter (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Oh man, ich bin echt permanent hin und hergerissen ob ich nicht doch noch in PES 13 einsteigen soll. Oh man wenn ich nicht auch noch ein Gamepad brauchen würde. (Da führt wohl kein weg am Xbox Controller für den PC vorbei oder?)

Naja mein bevorzugtes Team hätte ich auch schon


----------



## Razor2408 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Xbox Controller ist super, ja. Kostet bei amazon momentan 30€.
Würde den kabelgebundenen nehmen, braucht man nie Batterien wechseln und die Verbindung ist auch makellos.


----------



## aliriza (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Triniter schrieb:


> Oh man, ich bin echt permanent hin und hergerissen ob ich nicht doch noch in PES 13 einsteigen soll. Oh man wenn ich nicht auch noch ein Gamepad brauchen würde. (Da führt wohl kein weg am Xbox Controller für den PC vorbei oder?)
> 
> Naja mein bevorzugtes Team hätte ich auch schon



Für PES 2013 habe ich mir auch Extra xbox 360 Controller gekauft. Macht das Zocken um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## Fire0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Update fehlerhaft??? Kann es nicht ziehen.


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Fire0815 schrieb:


> Update fehlerhaft??? Kann es nicht ziehen.


 
Update wurde von Konami zurückgezogen weil dadurch das Spiel abgestürtzt ist. Daher warten bist die ein Reload uploaden


----------



## Fire0815 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Alles klar. Dachte schon ich wäre blind o.Ä.


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ja warten warten warten


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Zur Erklärung für unsere PES'ler:

Im Spiel kann man die Datenpakete direkt im Menü laden - unter dem Punkt "Information" - "Datenpakete"
Datenpakete beinhalten Dingen wie: Transfers, Trikots, Schuhe, Bälle

Das gestern veröffentlichte Datenpaket ist nicht kompatibel mit der aktuellen Version von PES 2013.
Es wird kompatibel mit der neuen Version von PES 2013, die man durch den Patch 1.01 bekommt.
Dieser Patch wird (hoffentlich) heute im Laufe des Tages erscheinen. *Deshalb ladet das Datenpaket noch nicht runter!*

Patches beinhalten Gameplay-Änderungen, neue Modi, neues Design etc., sind also umfangreicher als Datenpakete.


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich habe gott sei dank, noch nichts upgedatet


----------



## timetoremember (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung für unsere PES'ler:
> 
> Im Spiel kann man die Datenpakete direkt im Menü laden - unter dem Punkt "Information" - "Datenpakete"
> Datenpakete beinhalten Dingen wie: Transfers, Trikots, Schuhe, Bälle
> ...



Zu spät


----------



## Bergooo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

man man man konami bringt mich zur verzweiflung hab gestern den halben tag gewartet damit ich die community erstellen kann und jetzt läufts immer noch nicht-.-


----------



## Bergooo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

so freunde der sonne hier ist der patch PES2013

hab ne community für uns gegründet: PCGH Communtity

passwort gibts per pn also schreibt mich einfach an


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ox4PC8OU2R8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



  Hab PN geschrieben. Wie schauts mit Testspielen aus? Wer spielt?


----------



## Bergooo (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
würde gern hab aber besuch :/


----------



## aliriza (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

kannst mich ja adden  könnnen ne runde gamen


----------



## Bergooo (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ok den Liga Modus gibt es bei pes nicht mehr müssen wir dann irgendwie anders machen mit Excel Tabelle oder so


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Um die Liga hier im Forum bekannt zu machen und eventuell Spieler für weitere Ligen / Turniere zu begeistern,
sollten wir auf alle Fälle hier im Thread Berichte zu den Spielen schreiben, inklusive Ergebnis und Torschützen.
Während des Matches sollte mind. ein Spieler die Torschützen aufschreiben, nach dem Match kann man diese
aber auch in der Statistik abrufen. Bei den Highlights sieht man sie auch, aber wenn sehr viele Tore fallen
werden manche nicht gezeigt, also gleich aufschreiben wäre am besten.

Wer den Bericht schreibt kann man sich ja ausmachen, er muss auch nicht lang sein.
Hier ein Beispiel: (Endstand in der Mitte, Pausenstand in Klammer kursiv, Teams darunter kursiv)
__________________________________________
Razor2408 *1 - 1* aliriza _(1:0)_
_ManUtd - ManCity_

Torschützen:
1:0 Rooney (30.)
1:1 Tevez (67.)

Das Spiel war, wie das Ergebnis verrät, sehr ausgeglichen. Beide Abwehr-Reihen standen recht gut und leisteten sich jeweils nur einen Fehler.
Nach einer schönen Kombination über die rechte Seite konnte Nani den Ball flach zu Rooney spielen, der am Strafraum-Eck lauerte und das 1:0 erzielte.
Dies war auch der Pausenstand. Danach kam aliriza motiviert aus der Kabine und übte viel Druck auf das Tor von Manchester United aus. Dies wurde
schließlich in der 67.Minute belohnt als Tevez den United-Keeper bezwingen konnte und zum verdienten Ausgleich traf.

Danke für das gute und faire Match!
Mfg Razor
__________________________________________

So in etwa sollte ein Spielbericht aussehen, wenn man wirklich gar keine Lust hat sollte zumindest der obere Teil (Ergebnis, Halbzeitstand, Torschützen)
hier im Thread nach dem Spiel eingetragen werden.


----------



## Fire0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich bin überhaupt nicht gut in Berichte schreiben. Auserdem konzentriere ich mich auf das spielen und da merke ich mir nicht wer welchen Pass/Flanke gemacht hat, oder wer den Eckstoß reingebracht hat der zum Tor führte.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Dann bittest du deinen Gegner den Bericht zu schreiben und wenn beide nicht können / wollen kommen halt nur Ergebnis, Torschützen, Halbzeitstand hier rein.
Übrigens kann man sich Spielszenen usw. auch in den Highlights nach dem Match ansehen. In Ruhe.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wie razor2408 geschrieben hat reicht ja auch der obere Teil des Berichtes also wer gespielt hat, der Endstand, Halbzeitstand und Torschützen. Und das sieht man ja auch in der Spielstatistik am Ende des Spiels....sollte also kein Problem sein 

Edit: da war ich wohl etwas zu spät 

Da fällt mir noch was ein! Wäre es nicht etwas übersichtlicher wenn wir die Berichte zu jedem Spiel in einen kompakten Post schreiben?! Also eine Zusammenfassung des ganzen Spieltages (der Spielwoche). 
So kann man seinen Spielbericht per pn an eine zentrale Person schicken (müsste sich nur jemand freiwillig melden) und dieser reiht die dann ordentlich aneinander. So bleibt das ganze auch übersichtlicher und attraktiver zu lesen.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht.
Ich würde das gleich übernehmen wenn nicht jemand anderer unbedingt will.
Und die Berichte / Ergebnisse bitte so rasch wie möglich nach dem Match an mich per PN senden,
und vorher absprechen! Sonst denkt sich jeder Teilnehmer "oooch, der andere macht dat schon..."
und wir haben das Chaos. Wie gesagt, es ist gerade mal ne halbe Stunde die man in einer ganzen Woche
an Zeit braucht, denke das sollte nicht so schwer sein.

*WICHTIG !!*
Alle Teilnehmer sind eingeladen und willkommen in unserem TeamSpeak 3-Channel
Während der Matches ist KEINE Headset-Pflicht, aber für Absprachen (Berichte, Match-Bedingungen etc.)
wäre eine Präsenz im TS3 schon angebracht. Wer gerne wissen möchte wie bestimmte Spiele ausgegangen sind
oder einfach nur Testspiele bestreiten will kann auch jederzeit ins TS3 kommen (rund um die Uhr).
Hier die Server-Adresse:  *kayjay.dyndns.org*


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich denke auch, dass das jeder hinbekommen sollte. Wer die Zeit hat 20min mit Pes zocken zu verbringen kann sich auch mal 2-3 Minuten für einen kleinen Bericht nehmen
Und da wir mit dir schon einen Freiwilligen haben der das ganze dann postet steht dem ganzen Spaß eigentlich nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## Fire0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Dann bittest du deinen Gegner den Bericht zu  schreiben und wenn beide nicht können / wollen kommen halt nur Ergebnis,  Torschützen, Halbzeitstand hier rein.
> Übrigens kann man sich Spielszenen usw. auch in den Highlights nach dem Match ansehen. In Ruhe.



Ist mir auch klar. Wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wenn der Gegner einen Bericht will, muß er ihn selber schreiben.


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hier

FIFA Fifa 13 Computerbase Liga [PC] - ComputerBase Forum

so haben die es bei COMPUTERBASE gemacht


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Sollten sich noch ein paar Leute für die Liga finden, würde ich mir auch PES 2013 zulegen, um an der Liga teilnehmen zu können.
Ich habe zwar im Vorfeld eher mit einem Kauf von Fifa 13 tendiert, aber in einer Liga spielen macht wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß als nur mit zufälligen Leuten online zu spielen 
Außerdem soll es ja bei Fifa noch einige technische Probleme am PC geben.

Hätte jedoch noch zwei kurze Fragen:
In der Vergangenheit gab es ja Fan-Patche, die das Manko der fehlenden Lizenzen ausmerzten.
Sind diese Multiplayer-kompatibel?
Wie schaut es denn dieses Jahr in der Vanilla-Version mit den Lizenzen aus?


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Sollten sich noch ein paar Leute für die Liga finden, würde ich mir auch PES 2013 zulegen, um an der Liga teilnehmen zu können.
> Ich habe zwar im Vorfeld eher mit einem Kauf von Fifa 13 tendiert, aber in einer Liga spielen macht wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß als nur mit zufälligen Leuten online zu spielen
> Außerdem soll es ja bei Fifa noch einige technische Probleme am PC geben.
> 
> ...



Eine Homepage für Patches, Mods usw. gibt es immer noch. Ob du damit Online Spielen kanns ohne abstürze musst du aus testen.
Kauf dir das Spiel, ich wollte auch erst FIFA 13 Kaufen aber bin von PES Positiv überrascht.

- Leute hier kann man glaube ich eine Liga erstellen http://www.kicktipp.de/


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich hab mal Testweise eine Tipprunde erstellt. Dort könnten sich nun Tipper mit Team anmelden. Aber können das auch Teams aus verschiedenen Ligen sein? Ich blick da irgendwie noch nicht so durch 

Falls sich das mal jemand anschauen mag:  http://www.kicktipp.de/pcghextremeliga
ps.: ist jetzt nur zu Testzwecken erstellt. Wollte mal sehen wie das so funktioniert


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich glaube wir müssen da nichts kompliziert machen wenn es einfach auch geht 
Das mit den Spielberichten per PN sollte machbar sein und geht mit am schnellsten.

Könnten alle Teilnehmer mal bitte ihre Wunschteams nennen?
Real und Barca sind gesperrt


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Naja so kompliziert ist das bei genauem betrachten eigentlich nicht. Scheint sogar recht simpel und übersichtlich zu sein. Aber wie man das machen möchte kann ja noch entschieden werden per Abstimmung oder wie auch immer.

Ich würde gerne Schalke04 nehmen.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wären die Teilnehmer einverstanden wenn wir nur Teams nehmen die maximal EIN A bei den Stats haben, dann ist die Sache ausgeglichener und es sind die extrem starken nicht dabei.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wären die Teilnehmer einverstanden wenn wir nur Teams nehmen die maximal EIN A bei den Stats haben, dann ist die Sache ausgeglichener und es sind die extrem starken nicht dabei.


  Oh wenn wir gleich so gute Mannschaften nehmen dann würde ich statt mit Schalke lieber mit Inter Mailand antreten, wenn keiner was dagegen hat oder ebenfalls Inter nehmen möchte.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn schwächere Spieler stärkere Teams nehmen, aber da ich die Teilnehmer nicht kenne kann ich das nicht einschätzen. Und deswegen müssen wir bestimmte Regeln bezüglich Teamwahl festlegen, denn wenn erfahrene PES-Spieler mit Man City oder Inter spielen und Anfänger mit Schalke 04 dann geht der Spaß sicher schnell flöten.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja da hast du recht! Deshalb nehm ich auch leiber Inter, wenn ich mir das so recht überlege 
Jeder kann ja etwa ne kurze Meldung geben wie er sich selbst bei Pes einschätzt. Sei es durch Online Erfahrung oder eben durch die Meisterliga im Singleplayer.
ich z.B. habe bisher nur den Vorgänger 3 oder 4 Mal Online gespielt und spiele aktuell die Meisterliga im Singleplayer als "Profi" und bin mit ner mittelklassigen Mannschaft (HSV) auf Rang 2


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Man city

Für mich ist es das erste mal das ich mir pes gekauft habe


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Also ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir dieses Kicktipp Zeug immer besser. Da muss nach der Anmeldung nicht mehr viel gemacht werden(man muss sich auch nicht anmelden wenn man nicht möchte). Es braucht eben nur wieder eine zentrale Person die dort die Spieltage und Ergebnisse einträgt. Hab da mal die Tabelle nach einem Spieltag "simuliert" Tabellen

Das einzige Manko ist das fehlen einer Torschützenrangliste....oder ich hab die Option noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn das wer machen will, ok. Ich finde es sollte aber auch ein Bezug zur Liga hier im Thread sein, also jeder Spieltag sollte trotzdem mit Berichten und Ergebnissen hier gepostet werden.


----------



## timetoremember (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Da beim Kicktipp wie ich nun festgestellt hab die Törschützen nirgendwo aufgeführt werden machen wir es wohl besser mit den Berichten. Und wie du (razor) schon sagst bleibt der Bezug zum Forum so erhalten.

Dann muss also die Exeltabelle herhalten


----------



## Fire0815 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Mein Ingame Nick ist Freakazoid und ich würde mit Juventus spielen.


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Könnt ihr mir alle eure ingame Namen und eure Mannschaft als pn schreiben., dann halte ich es auf Der Startseite fest


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ingame Nick von mir ist Razor und ich nehme Manchester United.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Welche Teams werden denn nun als overpowered gewertet?


----------



## Razor2408 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Real Madrid, Barcelona und Paris SG sind gesperrt, ansonsten darf man jedes Team nehmen.
Juventus, Manchester United und Man City sind schon vergeben.


----------



## aliriza (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Lässt uns mal eine Deadline festlegen weil wir können ja nicht und endlich lange noch auf weitere Spieler warten. 
Ich wurde sagen 2 Wochen noch. Dann beginnen wir die Liga., was denkt ihr


----------



## timetoremember (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Gut, dann nehme ich Inter Mailand


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Besteht denn eigentlich noch das Pingfilter-Problem, worüber man unter anderem auf Amazon lesen kann?

Ich würde gerne Bayern München nehmen


----------



## Bergooo (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich nehme dann den AC Milan


----------



## aliriza (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Gut trage ich dann so ein


----------



## Razor2408 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Besteht denn eigentlich noch das Pingfilter-Problem, worüber man unter anderem auf Amazon lesen kann?


Wissen wir nicht, nach dem Patch ist das hoffentlich beseitigt worden.
War jemand von den Teilnehmern davon betroffen? Habt ihr alle schon mal online gespielt? Feedback wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fire0815 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wie schon erwähnt: Ich nehme Juve


----------



## timetoremember (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Wissen wir nicht, nach dem Patch ist das hoffentlich beseitigt worden.
> War jemand von den Teilnehmern davon betroffen? Habt ihr alle schon mal online gespielt? Feedback wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Ich hab mit Debalz hier ausm Forum ein paar Matches gemacht und da gabs keine Probleme.


----------



## aliriza (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wer hat lust nachher zu Zocken?

ICQ 247 255 769 PES ID: crunkyy.art


----------



## Razor2408 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich bin on, nutze die Community PCGH (rechter Stick reindrücken) und mach ein Spiel auf 1on1.
Dann sieht jeder der auch on ist oben links dass jemand gerne spielen würde.


----------



## Bergooo (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Jemand Bock um 22:00 Uhr n paar Spielchen zu machen?


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja können wir, +/- 15min.

Was ist eigentlich mit den Teilnehmern und ihren Teams? Melden sich jetzt schon einige nicht mehr?


----------



## Bergooo (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ja können wir, +/- 15min.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit den Teilnehmern und ihren Teams? Melden sich jetzt schon einige nicht mehr?


 
Ok cool, ja weiß ja auch nicht


----------



## Bergooo (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

na toll server sind grad angehalten -.-


----------



## Fire0815 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Doch, aber gerade keine Zeit.


----------



## aliriza (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Push! brauchen noch weitere Spieler.

An alle Teilnehmer, bitte Mannschaften und In-Game Nick per PN an mich. Danke


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (16. Oktober 2012)

@aliriza: Norisk699 scheint den Thread nicht aktiv zu verfolgen, sondern scheint auf eine Benachrichtigung zu warten 



			
				Norisk699 schrieb:
			
		

> Meldet euch einfach mal per PN falls das was wird bzw. ein "Regelwerk" steht.



@Razor2408: Kennst du vielleicht noch ein paar potentielle Mitspieler aus deiner "PES-Karriere"  ?


----------



## Razor2408 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hab schon einige angeschrieben aber die haben keine Zeit, bzw. das Spiel nicht.
Sind eh nur noch mickrige 10.000 Spieler online bei PES (Weltweit wohlgemerkt)
Bezeichnend jedenfalls für den schlechten Support von Konami, die haben sogar das stinknormale 2vs2 einfach mal so weggestrichen.


----------



## Bergooo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Hab schon einige angeschrieben aber die haben keine Zeit, bzw. das Spiel nicht.
> Sind eh nur noch mickrige 10.000 Spieler online bei PES (Weltweit wohlgemerkt)
> Bezeichnend jedenfalls für den schlechten Support von Konami, die haben sogar das stinknormale 2vs2 einfach mal so weggestrichen.


 
nicht nachvollziehbar wie man 2vs2 oder einen liga modus rausstreichen kann -.-


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> nicht nachvollziehbar wie man 2vs2 oder einen liga modus rausstreichen kann -.-


 
Damit man die Modi in der 2014-Version als neue Features verkaufen kann


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Blöd nur dass 2013 niemand mehr das Spiel kaufen wird weil man sich böse verarscht vorkommt.
Ich und ein paar Freunde haben uns seit 20.09. auf 2vs2 gefreut und seitdem herrscht Todesstille seitens Konami.
Es ist auch umso unverständlicher da beim alten PES 2012 auf den Servern fast nur 2vs2 gespielt wurde in den Lobbies.
Das müssen diese Pappnasen doch merken und SEHEN!


----------



## Bergooo (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

razor ich sehe du bist online, spielchen?


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir spielen gerade Inter-Community zu 4. gegen andere, eventuell morgen.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Da vermutlich nicht mehr viele zur Liga dazukommen werden, wollte ich mal wissen, wie es denn jetzt aussieht.
Was wäre die Mindestanzahl an Teilnehmern, um einen attraktiven Spielplan zu haben?
Wie schaut es mit den 3 Interessenten aus, die sich noch keine Mannschaft ausgesucht haben?
Ich würde mir PES 2013 nämlich nur holen, wenn diese Liga Realität wird


----------



## aliriza (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich habe noch einne Kollegen der mit macht. Die anderen drei Typen werde ich mal anschreiben


----------



## Bergooo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ka und mein kumpel muss noch sein i net fit machen wird nächste woche aber da sein


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ein Kumpel von mir würde auch noch gerne mitmachen, da er aber nur eine PS3 hat und keinen spiele-tauglichen Rechner müsste er von meinem PC aus spielen.
Sein Name ist Christoph (Nick: Chris1981) und er würde für die Spiele zu mir kommen (wohnt eh nur 15min. entfernt) - ist das ok für die Teilnehmer?
Mannschaft: FC Chelsea


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja ich sehe da keinen grund wieso nicht. Es sei denn du bestreitest die Spiele für Ihn 

Wie sehen die anderen das? Von mir aus eigentlich ein ok. Er soll sich hier mal Offiziell im Thread melden.


----------



## debalz (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Klar soll er kommen, wir brauchen jeden Mann/ jede Frau - schon schade dass sowenige verstehen wie gut das Spiel ist und sich von Lizenzen blenden lassen.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hätte auch nichts dagegen, je mehr desto besser 
Ich würde dann aber bald mal mit den ersten Spielen beginnen, damit das Vorhaben nicht in den Sand verläuft.


----------



## TheMiz (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Also ich würde dann mit Chelsea mitspielen wenn das passt 

Bei der Terminvereinbarung bitte früh genug melden damit ich planen kann weil ich zu Razor fahren muss für meine Spiele.
Wir wohnen aber gott sei dank eh nicht zu weit weg xD


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

habe dich eingetragen


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wie sieht unsere Tabelle und unser Spielplan aus? Bergoo  ?


----------



## Bergooo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

wollte das nicht jemand anderes machen? timetoremember oder razor? hab doch irgendsowas gelesen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

@Bergoo oder aliriza:
Kann mir mal einer von euch per PN das Password für die PCGH Community Gruppe zukommen lassen  ?


----------



## Bergooo (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> @Bergoo oder aliriza:
> Kann mir mal einer von euch per PN das Password für die PCGH Community Gruppe zukommen lassen  ?


 
grad gemacht


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> grad gemacht


 Ja, war ich wohl um eine Minute zu ungeduldig 
Danke jedenfalls


----------



## timetoremember (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> wollte das nicht jemand anderes machen? timetoremember oder razor? hab doch irgendsowas gelesen


 
Das mit Tabelle und Spielplan haben wir noch gar nicht so richtig angesprochen. Wir wissen ja auch noch nicht wer jetzt endgültig alles mitmacht.....gibts da jetzt eigentlich eine Deadline?

Bisher hatten wir nur die Idee, dass über jedes Match eines Spieltagges ein kleiner Bericht geschrieben und an razor geschickt wird. Der packt das dann ordentlich in einen zusammenfasenden Spieltagspost damit das ganze etwas übersichtlicher bleibt.


----------



## aliriza (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Alle Spieler die auf der Startseite MIT Mannschaft aufgelistet sind, die sind 100% dabei. Mit diesen Spieler sollte eine Tabelle erstellt werden wenn dann noch welche dazu kommen können wir die ja noch hinzufügen


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Weiss jemand von euch mit welcher Eingabe man den Text in den Beiträgen selbst formatieren kann?
Also wenn man z.B. nach einem Wort 4 Leerzeichen eingibt editiert das Forum die 3 überflüssigen Leerzeichen einfach weg, damit es übersichtlicher bleibt.
Für eine Tabelle oder Spielplan müssen wir die Beiträge aber selber formatieren können. In anderen Foren geht das mit einem Befehl, kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

warum machen wir das nicht so wie die bei CB Fifa 13 Computerbase Liga [PC]


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hab mal das Programm runtergeladen und spiel mich ein bissl rum.

Wir sollten mal einen vorläufigen Spielplan machen, da bin ich gerade dabei. Momentan sind wir 11 Teilnehmer.
Bei 11 Teilnehmer umfasst ein Spieltag 5 Spiele und 1 muss immer aussetzen, geht nicht anders.
Was ist nun mit:
_*Viktory151 
Norisk699
fussballgott1206*_

Warum haben die noch keine Teams bzw. melden sich nicht mehr?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Was ist nun mit:
> _*Viktory151
> Norisk699
> fussballgott1206*_


 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat aliriza die 3 schon angeschrieben bzw wird dies demnächst tun:



			
				aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen drei Typen werde ich mal anschreiben


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hab ich getan


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hat wer Lust auf Testspiele heute oder am Wochenende?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust auf Testspiele heute oder am Wochenende?


 
Können wir gerne machen 
Woran erkenne ich, dass jemand in PES online ist und spielen möchte (also in der PCGH-Community-Gruppe)?


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

jö ich wäre jetzt eigentlich bereit


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, glaube wir müssen uns eher hier verabreden.
Razor hat gemeint dass wir in die Lobby DE-02 gehen sollen und dort einen Raum aufmachen.


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ok bg


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

mach mal ein raum auf und mach das pw auf 1234, wie heisst du in pes

oder community spiel

mach hinn

Ich mach ein Raum auf name ist crunkyy.art pw 1234 in de 02


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bin in de-02 da is kein Raum offen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

@aliriza:
Sehe auch keinen Raum von dir.
In welchem Server bist du?
Kann man überhaupt zu dritt spielen?


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

SAINT machst du nen Raum auf in DE-02 dann können wir mal zocken, zu dritt kann man nur spielen jeder einen Spieler bei Inter Community.


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hab ich wd geschloßen warte keine 10 min... bin jetzt auch weg


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> hab ich wd geschloßen warte keine 10 min... bin jetzt auch weg


 
Sry, war vorher noch in einem Ranking-Match und soweit ich weiß kann man die ja nicht vor dem Matchbeginn und schon gar nicht währenddessen verlassen, oder?
Naja, habe dann zwei unterhaltsame Partien mit TheMIZ gespielt 
Wir finden schon noch eine andere Gelegenheit zum Spielen, aliriza (spätestens dann in den Liga-Begegnungen)


----------



## TheMiz (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hab gerade mit SAINT-MAURICE zwei Testspiele gemacht (ein torloses 0:0 und ein verdienter 2:1 Sieg für ihn) und die Verbindung war meiner Meinung nach super. Keine Lags - nix! Macht sehr viel Spaß das neue PES und ich freue mich schon auf die Liga! Morgen oder Sonntag Testspiele wer machen will - im Raum DE-02 (Lobby), können uns ja hier absprechen. Jetzt sag ich Gute Nacht.


----------



## aliriza (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

soo könnte jetzt noch zocken wenn ihr noch das eid


----------



## Pcler (21. Oktober 2012)

-.-....


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (21. Oktober 2012)

Pcler schrieb:
			
		

> -.-....



Was willst du uns damit mitteilen?


----------



## Razor2408 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hat heute jemand Lust/Zeit für Testspiele?
Gibts Neuigkeiten bezüglich der 3 fehlenden Teilnehmer? (Teams)


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (21. Oktober 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat heute jemand Lust/Zeit für Testspiele?



Eventuell am Abend.
Edit: @Razor2408: Check mal deinen Posteingang


----------



## aliriza (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wie schauts inzwischen mit der Tabelle aus?


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Edit: Sehe es fehlt noch 1 Teilnehmer mit seinem Team.
Und fussballgott spielt nicht mehr mit?
Dann stelle ich später mal eine Spielplan online. Mit diesem Programm ist mir das viel zu kompliziert, wer das machen will kann es gerne übernehmen.


----------



## aliriza (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Mach es doch so wie es für dich am einfachsten ist


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

aktueller Spielplan wurde von Bergooo erstellt, siehe unten


----------



## Bergooo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ist ok, muss da jeder selber seine Ergebnisse eintragen oder machst das gleich du?
Weil dann sollen die Teilnehmer gleich dir die Spielberichte senden per PN.

Wer Testspiele machen will kann im TeamSpeak 3 joinen: kayjay.dyndns.org
(anstupsen)


----------



## Bergooo (22. Oktober 2012)

Das kann ich machen und um die Sache einfacher zu machen würde ich sagen das jeweils mir das heimteam die spielberichte ggf Screenshots schickt


----------



## timetoremember (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wann solls jetzt eigentlich losgehen?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Von mir aus können wir schon in dieser Woche beginnen 
Sollte doch für die meisten kein Problem sein, eine halbe Stunde (zb am Wochenende) in dieser Woche Zeit zu haben, auch wenn man den Termin nicht schon Wochen vorher im Kalender notieren konnte


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> Wann solls jetzt eigentlich losgehen?


Wenn sich alle Teilnehmer gemeldet und ihr Team gewählt haben kann's losgehen.
Einer fehlt noch - Viktory151


----------



## aliriza (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

so done ;D


----------



## aliriza (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ein mal bitte gucken ob die Teams bei jeden richtig sind, wenn nicht mir bescheid sagen. danke


----------



## Bergooo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

1. Spieltag - 26.10 - 1.11.2012

	Manchester City 	- 	Tottenham Hotspurs 	

	Manchester United 	- 	FC Chelsea 	

		 	Arsenal London 	- 	FC Bayern München 	

 	Juventus Turin 	- 	Inter Mailand 	

 	Valencia 	- 	AC Milan

http://www.meinspielplan.de/plan/szkhSJ]PCGH Liga - Spielplan ansehen

Spiel Termin Absprachen dann per pn

• Spiellänge: 15 Minuten
• Form: Normal (bei Zufall-Form konnte jemand mit Glück ein Match quasi im Vorhinein gewinnen wenn, die Stürmer alle TOP drauf sind)
• Verletzungen: Aus
• Stadion / Ball / Tageszeit: nach Absprache beider Spieler
• Verlängerung/Elfmeterschießen: Aus/Aus


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Sehr schön, hoffentlich springt jetzt keiner mehr ab!
Auf ein paar spaßige Begegnungen


----------



## Fire0815 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Freue mich schon drauf. Mal sehen ob ich überhaupt mal ein Spiel gewinne


----------



## timetoremember (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

@Fire0815 
Da du als erstes gegen mich spielst, gratuliere ich dir schonmal zu 3 Punkten  Aber ich werde mich nach besten Kräften wehren


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Dankeschön an Bergoo für die Tabelle und den ganzen sachen wie Spielplan usw.


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

weiss jemand wie die liga funktion mit "mypes" funktioniert?


----------



## Bergooo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie die liga funktion mit "mypes" funktioniert?


 
jo du machst ne liga auf und lädst z.B. deine fb freunde ein und dann könnt ihr stats vergleichen vorrausgesetzt die benutzen auch mypes, ist also sozusagen ne facebook liga


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Aso oke.
Wir können die Liga auch diese Woche starten, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Bergooo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hab einfach schonmal den ersten spieltag terminiert: 1. Spieltag - 26.10 - 1.11.2012


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ach a startet ja Freitag, also diese Woche ^^... bin echt gespannt


----------



## Bergooo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hoffe das haut hin und alle sprechen sich gut ab


----------



## debalz (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Habe gerade gesehen das mein online Profil bei PES TB heißt, mein Login Name aber debalz, weiß jetzt nicht unter welchem Namen ihr mich finden könnt. Bin auf jeden Fall der Communitiy beigetreten und bin schon auf das erste Match gespannt!


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

wird schon schief gehen ^^


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

jemand lust so ab 23 Uhr ein paar Matches zu spielen?


----------



## Razor2408 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

23.00 ist mir zu spät, muss aufstehen.
Wer Testspiele machen will einfach hier melden oder im TS3 joinen, das ist am besten weil man sich direkt absprechen kann.
Übrigens haben wir im TS einen Ping-Filter, wo wir sehen können ob was im Hintergrund runtergeladen wird oder so.
Für die Liga sollten wenn möglich die Teilnehmer ins TS kommen damit wir das überprüfen können. Hab keine Lust auf ruckelige Matches.


----------



## Bergooo (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> 23.00 ist mir zu spät, muss aufstehen.
> Wer Testspiele machen will einfach hier melden oder im TS3 joinen, das ist am besten weil man sich direkt absprechen kann.
> Übrigens haben wir im TS einen Ping-Filter, wo wir sehen können ob was im Hintergrund runtergeladen wird oder so.
> Für die Liga sollten wenn möglich die Teilnehmer ins TS kommen damit wir das überprüfen können. Hab keine Lust auf ruckelige Matches.


 
hat ja gestern dann doch noch geklappt ^^ router neustart hilft wunder  war aber ruckelfrei oder?


----------



## aliriza (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

jemand jetzt noch ein match ?


----------



## aliriza (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wer immer noch lust hat kann sich gerne noch Anmelden


----------



## Tino1848 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Servus, bin auch dabei - FC Santos.


----------



## aliriza (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

wurdest angenommen


----------



## SCR7 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hey , ich würde gern PSG nehmen Meine Nick in game is CR7


----------



## Bergooo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SCR7 schrieb:


> Hey , ich würde gern PSG nehmen Meine Nick in game is CR7


 
psg ist gesperrt


----------



## aliriza (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Haben wir das so abgemacht, dass steht gar nicht in den Regeln. Was sagt ihr


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Kommt drauf an wie gut er ist


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich hab 3 Matches gegen Ihn gemacht. Er ist eigentlich recht gut


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> Haben wir das so abgemacht, dass steht gar nicht in den Regeln. Was sagt ihr


 
Naja, Razor2408 meinte folgendes dazu:



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten wir festlegen welche Teams erlaubt sind, denn Real Madrid, Barcelona oder auch Paris SG sind ziemlich überpowert.


 
Ich persönlich weiß nicht, inwiefern PSG overpowered ist.
Aber wenn SCR7 ein anderes Team für die Liga findet, wäre mir das recht.


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir können Ihn ja mal fragen.


----------



## Razor2408 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Es macht keinen Sinn wenn manche Spieler Teams haben die 3x A haben bei der Stärke und der Großteil nur B oder sogar teils C. PSG hat sogar 5x A (!) und nur einmal B.
Bei PSG spielen 4-5 Spieler die alleine so gut sind wie der beste Starspieler bei anderen Teams (z.B. Tottenham oder Santos). Die haben noch zusätzlich Eigenschaften wie "Rakete" wo quasi
ein Pass genügt um die gesamte Abwehr zu überwinden. Meiner Meinung nach hat eine Liga wenig Sinn wenn gewisse Teams nur einen Pass spielen müssen damit der Stürmer alleine vor dem Tor
steht. Das ist nicht nur unrealistisch sondern verdirbt auch den Spielspaß. Deswegen haben wir gesagt Real, Barca und PSG sind gesperrt.


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Oke wenn das so ist muss er sich ein anderes Team aussuchen. Sind ja noch viele da


----------



## Razor2408 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Eigentlich wäre es eh am besten wenn alle Teilnehmer nur Mannschaften nehmen die kein A in den Stats haben, dann kann man sich nicht immer nur auf die Starspieler verlassen, die gerne oft mal "durch" den Gegner hindurch laufen (oder schießen). Aber lasst es uns jetzt einfach so machen wie geplant, bin ja schon gespannt ob alle ihre Spiele machen und ihre Berichte senden.


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

och nöö berichte :S ^^


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Oktober 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wäre es eh am besten wenn alle Teilnehmer nur Mannschaften nehmen die kein A in den Stats haben, dann kann man sich nicht immer nur auf die Starspieler verlassen, die gerne oft mal "durch" den Gegner hindurch laufen (oder schießen). Aber lasst es uns jetzt einfach so machen wie geplant, bin ja schon gespannt ob alle ihre Spiele machen und ihre Berichte senden.



Wäre dieser gute Vorschlag doch nur früher gekommen, denn jetzt würde man die meisten vermutlich nicht mehr zu einen Wechsel der Teams bringen können 
Wie dem auch sei, die Liga wird hoffentlich trotzdem Spaß machen. 
Ich hoffe, dass mein erster Gegner, Norisk699, meine PN bezüglich des Spieltermins bald beantwortet, und dass jetzt auch alle wirklich mitspielen werden


----------



## SCR7 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir ihr wollt grade PSG is schwächer wie Manu etc kein schneller spieler drin ! 


Nehme dann mal Porto !


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

FC Porto hat immerhin UEFA CUP und Championsleague schon mal gewonnen ^^


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wäre dieser gute Vorschlag doch nur früher gekommen, denn jetzt würde man die meisten vermutlich nicht mehr zu einen Wechsel der Teams bringen können
> Wie dem auch sei, die Liga wird hoffentlich trotzdem Spaß machen.
> Ich hoffe, dass mein erster Gegner, Norisk699, meine PN bezüglich des Spieltermins bald beantwortet, und dass jetzt auch alle wirklich mitspielen werden



Ich finde es reicht wenn die drei genannten Mannschaften gesperrt sind. Es is doch wohl realistisch das es spieler gibt die besser sind als andere. Außerdem befindet sich in jeder Mannschaft mindestens einen der eine Spezialität hat, man muss sie nur zu nutzen wissen. Ist doch öde wenn keine Mannschaft mehr "Star" Spieler hat.


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ihr seid lustigi ch kann den spielplan nicht mehr ändern und auch keine neuen teams hinzufügen müsste alles nochmal neu erstellen :/


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

oh mist :/ ist das viel Arbeit?


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

muss mal schauen


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

wenn ich was neues erstelle wird der aktuelle spielplan komplett neu erstellt, d.h. andere paarungen :/ wäre ein ganz schönes durcheinander da hier schon alle per pn absprache halten für ihre spiele


----------



## timetoremember (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Lasst uns das erstmal so probieren wie abgesprochen! 

Wenn es sich dann als blöd erweist können wir ja zur Not nochmal von vorn anfangen


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

I. Was müssen wa machen damit die beiden noch mit dabei sind in der Tabelle usw


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich kanns neu erstellen aber wie gesagt ist dann der komplette spieltag neu durcheinander gewürfelt


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Was ist, wenn die zwei neuen den ersten Spieltag gegeneinander bestreiten (das heißt, dass alle anderen Begegnungen planmäßig stattfinden) und dann ab dem zweiten Spieltag die Begegnungen neu erstellt werden?


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ok habs hinbekommen, neue liga seite ist jetzt: PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de

kannste du auf seite 1 bei den regeln bitte noch schreiben das jeweils immer die heimmannschaft mir die ergebnisse oder screenshots per pn schickt? weil ich muss ja alles eintragen


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

cool gin ja doch  danke


----------



## Bergooo (26. Oktober 2012)

Aber bitte keine weiteren Teams mehr   Spieltage immer von Freitag bis Donnerstag, also sollten mir bitte spätestens nächsten Donnerstag alle Ergebnisse vorliegen


----------



## aliriza (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Gut... Also an alle, sprecht euch rechtzeitig mit euren Gegnern ab!


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

So das erste Spiel ist Gemacht der AC Milan und der FC Valencia trennen sich 3:3 

http://www.meinspielplan.de/plan/ZJ5BDr


----------



## aliriza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

sehr nice  heute spiele ich auch gegen Tottenham


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

War sehr spannend, Milan hat die besseren Einzelspieler (bzw. Bergoo kann schöne Tricks), ich konnte aber meine wenigen Chancen nutzen.
PES online ist einfach nur geil!!


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> War sehr spannend, Milan hat die besseren Einzelspieler (bzw. Bergoo kann schöne Tricks), ich konnte aber meine wenigen Chancen nutzen.
> PES online ist einfach nur geil!!


 
Debalz war eiskalt vor der hütte und hatte mich schon am rande einer niederlage  wirklich gutes spiel

bin gespannt wie das 2. sonntagsspiel gegen tottenham ausgeht


----------



## TheMiz (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Nice, die ersten Spiele beginnen! ich spiele am dienstag gegen Razor, ein 3:3 wäre schon super für mich


----------



## timetoremember (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Mein Spiel war auch richtig gut! Das macht bisher überraschend viel Laune 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> Mein Spiel war auch richtig gut! Das macht bisher überraschend viel Laune


 
du hattest schon dein ligaspiel?


----------



## timetoremember (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja um 15Uhr gegen Fire0815


----------



## debalz (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Nach jedem Spiel so ein Screenshot von der Spielstatistik wie es Bergoo gepostet hat fänd ich super - würde am liebsten bei den anderen Spielen zuschauen, geht leider nicht, aber zumindest ne kleine Statistik wär top!


----------



## timetoremember (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> Nach jedem Spiel so ein Screenshot von der Spielstatistik wie es Bergoo gepostet hat fänd ich super - würde am liebsten bei den anderen Spielen zuschauen, geht leider nicht, aber zumindest ne kleine Statistik wär top!


 
Hab meinen Beitrag editiert. Screenshot ist mit dabei


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> Hab meinen Beitrag editiert. Screenshot ist mit dabei


 
grad gesehen, brauch ich ja für die liga einträge 

damit haben wir einen neuen spitzenreiter xD PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de


----------



## Fire0815 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

  Prost


----------



## aliriza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Sooo habe jetzt das Spiel gegen Tottenham absolviert.

Ein recht amüsantes spiel. Ganz kurios gelang Tottenham die Führung nach einer ecke. Der Stürmer dribbelte durch 3-4 Abwehr Spieler mit dem Ball ins Tor.
Manchester City machte das 1:1 aber sofort nach dem Anpfiff. Mit einem langen Ball auf den Stürmer.
Der weitere Spielverlauf war ziemlich ausgeglichen. Manchester City mit vielen Tor Chancen, die drinnen sein müssten, hielt der Torwart souverän.
So ein Unglück hat Tottenham eiskalt ausgenutzt und führte mit 1:2. Nach langen hin und her ging das spiel jedoch 2:4 für Tottenham aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

Das macht pro evo aus


----------



## aliriza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

FC Porto ist wieder draußen, mir wurde mitgeteilt das FC Porto vieeeel zu schwach ist und darum möchte er nicht mehr in der Liga Spielen.


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

Alter its Not true


----------



## aliriza (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja leider, hab schon versuch ihn umzustimmen. Er möchte aber nicht mit einem "LOW" team zocken.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. Oktober 2012)

Besser, dass er jetzt gleich absagt, als dass er mitten in der Saison aufhört.
Da waren es nur noch 11  

Es ist schön zu hören, dass die ersten Spiele so torreich und scheinbar auch unterhaltsam ausgefallen sind  

Ich hoffe, dass sich Norisk699 bald einmal bei mir wegen unserer Partie meldet (er war zuletzt am 17.10 auf PCGHX on...)


----------



## Bergooo (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn er sich nicht bis Donnerstag gemeldet hat würde ich sagen das es als 3:0 Sieg für dich gewertet wird, oder was sagt ihr? Na toll ich kann doch nicht schon wieder die ganze Liga neu erstellen -.- oder wir teilen dir noch den fc santos zu da er ja nun auch keinen gegenspieler hat


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde noch etwas abwarten, da er ja aufgrund seiner längeren Abwesenheit im Forum noch gar nicht von dem Ligastart Bescheid weiß. 
Bezüglich erstellen der Liga: Warte noch ein bisschen, wer weiß, ob nicht noch jemand auf die Teilnahme verzichtet.


----------



## Bergooo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> Ja leider, hab schon versuch ihn umzustimmen. Er möchte aber nicht mit einem "LOW" team zocken.



dann soll er neapel oder sowas nehmen die sind alle gut bewertet


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

JA kann ich ihn ja mal vorschlagen


----------



## debalz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Kann nicht glauben dass so wenige PES spielen- wenn man online schaut wie viele abends so auf den Servern sind....naja, zumindest gibt es ja jetzt eine kleine PCGH-Community.
Wegen der Liga, ist schade dass doch nicht alle mitziehen - vielleicht hätte man eine Auswahl von ausgesucht gleichstarken- bzw. schwachen Teams anbieten sollen, oder jeder die gleiche Mannschaft wenns das überhaupt geht.


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Also ich finde die Teams sind alle ausgeglichen, wenn man bedenkt das ManCity eigentlich stärker als Tottenham ist, habe ich trotzdem verloren  es ist also möglich spielerisch "Stärkere" Mannschaften zu schlagen. 

SCR7 möchte nun doch weiter machen, er weiss aber noch nicht mit welchem Team


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

binn dabei sry für die porbleme habe mich aber fürs andere team enschieden Z.Petersburg tut mir leide leute


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Fc santos wie kann ich dich erreichen wegen spiel


----------



## Bergooo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SCR7 schrieb:


> binn dabei sry für die porbleme habe mich aber fürs andere team enschieden Z.Petersburg tut mir leide leute


 
ok gut das erspart mir ne menge arbeit  trage ich dann im liga plan ein, kontaktiere ihn am besten per pn


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

sry bergo ERLICH M


Danke an Santos guter Mann nur die con war sehr schreklich 


Aber am Ende konnte ich mich mit einen 10zu1 durch setzen !


----------



## Bergooo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

10:1 ?  haste einen screenshot?


----------



## Tino1848 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergooo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Tino1848 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
danke tino, halleluja habt ihr 45 minuten gespielt oder was? ^^ schon mal gut das es mit den screenshots hervoragend klappt

spielplan aktuell http://www.meinspielplan.de/plan/ZJ5BDr 

noch 2 spiele, bin gespannt 

scheint der spieltag der auswärts mannschften zu werden


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Tino1848 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 



Danke griege für Scren ! .)
   fear play !


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

läuft


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

HEHE nein nein skill bergo 

mein freund meldet sich jz auch an vom skill wie ich hoffe es ist ok


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ist es ok wenn ich das Spiel gegen SRC7 diese Woche schon bestreite?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (29. Oktober 2012)

Du spielst doch sowieso in dieser Runde/Woche gegen SCR7?! 
Aber wenn deine Frage ist, ob du schon vor Freitag das Match bestreiten kannst, so sehe ich keine Argumente gegen dieses Vorhaben


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Danke für das Match aliriza  



Konnte mich durchsetzen   ein  3 zu 0   für mich Screen nicht vorhanden da der liebe kollega abrach nehme dir es nicht übel es war die 87 min .. 


Hoffe du bist so erlich und stehst dazu da ,


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ja 3:0 für SRC7 -.-


----------



## SCR7 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> ja 3:0 für SRC7 -.-






fear play !


----------



## Bergooo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> ja 3:0 für SRC7 -.-



was passiert? connection verloren?


----------



## aliriza (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

unglaublich unterschätzt und dann kassiert


----------



## SCR7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

,9 hihihi


----------



## Razor2408 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Razor2408 *3* *- 0* TheMiz (1:0)
ManUtd - FC Chelsea

Torschützen:
1:0 Rooney (42.)
2:0 Van Persie (73.) (11m)
3:0 Rooney 90.+

Ein ausgeglichenes Spiel wo beide Verteidigungslinien sehr gut standen, kurz vor der Pause nutzte Rooney einen Fehler von David Luiz, der den Ball im Gewusel nicht schnell genug wegbekommen hatte. In der zweiten Hälfte ging es dann ähnlich weiter,  Chelsea hatte 2-3 gute Chancen auf den Ausgleich, doch Juan Mata schoss den Ball knapp am langen Eck vorbei und es gab unter anderem einen Stangen-Kopfball nach einer Ecke! Manchester kam auch zu Chancen, aber nie hundert prozentige. In der 73. Minute bekam dann Nani im Strafraum den Ball von der Seite und wurde von Ivanovic gefoult, bzw. ließ den Fuß stehen. Den Elfer verwandelte dann Van Persie zum 2:0. Chelsea musste nun offensiver werden und hatte noch eine gute Chance durch Hazard, aber der United-Tormann rettete den Ball zur Ecke. In der Nachspielzeit erzielte Rooney dann nach einem Fehlpass von Terry das 3:0. Meine Abwehr stand heute sehr gut und es gab Gott sei Dank keine Bugs. Trotzdem ein zu hoher Sieg und vor allem glücklich dass ich ohne Gegentor blieb (Stangentreffer etc.) Danke an TheMiz und viel Glück weiterhin in der Liga! 

MfG Razor

Screenshot: http://www.abload.de/img/pes2013screenshotevodb.jpg


----------



## Bergooo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

fehlt ja nur noch ein spiel


----------



## TheMiz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bestätige das Ergebnis, mein Gegner war heute zu stark und Glück hatte ich auch keines 
Fire0815 wann hast du Zeit für unser nächstes match? (PN)


----------



## SCR7 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Bergoo ,  wer nett wen du das 2 spiel mal eintragen würdest danke


Razor , es wird schwierig für mich mit einen Unschieden gegen dich könnte ich leben


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> fehlt ja nur noch ein spiel


 
Ja, aber ich bezweifle, dass dieses stattfinden wird.
Immerhin habe ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Norisk699 erhalten und dieser scheint seit einiger Zeit recht inaktiv hier im Forum zu sein


----------



## Bergooo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SCR7 schrieb:


> Bergoo ,  wer nett wen du das 2 spiel mal eintragen würdest danke
> 
> 
> Razor , es wird schwierig für mich mit einen Unschieden gegen dich könnte ich leben



kann ich erst machen wenn die 2. runde beginnt.


----------



## Bergooo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich bezweifle, dass dieses stattfinden wird.
> Immerhin habe ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Norisk699 erhalten und dieser scheint seit einiger Zeit recht inaktiv hier im Forum zu sein


 
wenn nicht muss wohl immer einer aussetzen vll meldet er sich bis donnerstag ja noch


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (30. Oktober 2012)

Sollte er sich später doch noch melden, kann ich die erste Runde ja einfach nachholen


----------



## aliriza (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Falls er nicht auftaucht sollten wir versuchen ein ersatz für Ihn aufzutreiben.


----------



## SCR7 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

als evt habe ich ersatz  natürlich würde ich auch die Manschft gern übernehmen


----------



## Bergooo (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Heute und Morgen letzte Spieltage weiter gehts so


2. Spieltag  02.11. - 08.11.2012	


Manchester City (aliriza) 	- 	Zenit St. Petersburg (SCR7) 	0 	: 	3

	Manchester United (Razor2408) 	- 	FC Santos (Tino1848) 	

Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	- 	Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151) 	

Juventus Turin (Fire0815) 	- 	FC Chelsea (TheMiz) 	

Valencia (debalz) 	- 	FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE) 	

 AC Milan (Bergooo) 	- 	Inter Mailand (timetoremember)


----------



## turkish_latino (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

so bin dabei ! nickname = turkish_latino
team = Atlético de Madrid !


----------



## aliriza (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

turkish_latino ersetzt dann Norisk, der nicht mehr Aktiv ist in der Liga


----------



## Bergooo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

alles klar dann ist das letzte spiel des ersten spieltages:  	Atlético Madrid (turkish_latino) 	- 	FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE)


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Vielleicht ist Norisk momentan einfach nur im Urlaub oder es gibt einen anderen Grund, weswegen er längere Zeit nicht mehr hier im Forum war.
Sollen wir ihn da wirklich jetzt gleich aus der Liga rausschmeißen?

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir zumindest noch eine Woche abwarten sollten.
Immerhin war er laut seinem Profil immer wieder im Forum aktiv, im Gegenteil zu manch anderem Teilnehmer in der Liga.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass er sich bald bei uns melden wird.
Sein Interesse an einer Teilnahme sollte doch nicht einfach so verflogen sein, denn er war ja einer der ersten, die zugesagt haben.


----------



## aliriza (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja gut hast recht werde ihn noch nicht löschen


----------



## Bergooo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich würde jetzt trotzdem sagen das du gegen atletico spielst momentan sinds halt jetzt 12 und es passt wenn sich der verschollene wieder melden sollte überlegen wir uns was, hauptsache es geht voran


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ok, ich habe jetzt einmal turkish_latino per PN kontaktiert.
Mal sehen, ob er antwortet und Zeit für eine Partie heute oder morgen Abend hat


----------



## SCR7 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bergo würde jz sein team übernehmen gern binn ja aktiv hier etc !


----------



## Bergooo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

scr7 nein wir warten noch 1-2 wochen wenn er sich dann nicht meldet dürfte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Bergooo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe jetzt einmal turkish_latino per PN kontaktiert.
> Mal sehen, ob er antwortet und Zeit für eine Partie heute oder morgen Abend hat



ok gut


----------



## Norisk699 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

hoppla, kaum ist man mal 2 wochen im urlaub schon läuft hier alles aus dem ruder. sorry für meine abwesenheit. 

bin ich dabei und wenn ja gibts wo eine tabelle oder nen spielplan oder sonstiges?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Man zitiert sich ja recht ungern selber, aber scheinbar hatte ich mit meiner Annahme dann doch recht 


			
				SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist Norisk momentan einfach nur im Urlaub oder es gibt einen  anderen Grund, weswegen er längere Zeit nicht mehr hier im Forum war.
> Sein Interesse an einer Teilnahme sollte doch nicht einfach so verflogen  sein, denn er war ja einer der ersten, die zugesagt haben.





			
				Norisk699 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich dabei und wenn ja gibts wo eine tabelle oder nen spielplan oder sonstiges?



Ja, du bist noch dabei (allerdings steht momentan Turkish_Latino an deiner Stelle im Spielplan) 
Den Spielplan findest du hier: PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de
Da Turkish_Latino sich trotz PN nicht bei mir gemeldet hat in Bezug auf eine Begegnung, werte ich es legitim, wenn du wieder deinen ursprünglichen Platz einnimmst


----------



## Razor2408 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

In Zukunft bitte hier abmelden wenn man in den Urlaub fährt oder längere Zeit nicht online ist.
Bergooo hatte jetzt sicher ne Menge Arbeit, den kompletten Spielplan umgeschrieben und niemand hat gewusst was los ist. 
Kann irgendwo nicht sein dass man sich für ne Liga meldet und dann ohne was zu sagen 14 Tage weg ist.


----------



## debalz (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Valencia 0 - Bayern München 4


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Valencia 0:4 Bayern München (0:1)

Torschützen:
0:1 Kroos (18)
0:2 Robben (60)
0:3 Martinez (65)
0:4 Schweinsteiger (81)

Eine sehr faire Partie, die vom Ballbesitz ausgehend ein Unentschieden hätte werden müssen (50% : 50%).

In der ersten  Hälfte nützte Kroos eine Ecke zum 0:1 per Kopfball in der 18. Minute.
Beide Teams kamen in der Folge zu kleineren Halbchancen, doch zwingende Möglichkeiten blieben aus.
Viele Fehlpässe kennzeichneten die ersten Hälfte, da die Verteidiger beider Mannschaften sich durch gutes Stellungsspiel auszeichnen konnten.

In der 60. Minute verwertete Robben eine flache, scharfe Hereingabe von Kroos über die Flanke zum 0:2.
Valencia musste nun offensiver agieren, um zu mehr Chancen zu kommen.
Dadurch eröffneten sich jedoch auch Räume im Mittelfeld für schnelle Gegenstöße des FC Bayern.
In der 65.  Minute nützte Javi Martinez einen Fehlpass in der Verteidigung aus, um das 0:3 zu erzielen.
Schließlich fixierte Schweinsteiger mit einem satten Schuss aus dem Sechszehner-Raum den Endstand von 0:4.

Vielen Dank an debalz für dieses Match!


----------



## Razor2408 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Razor2408 *6* *- 1* Tino1848 _(4:0)_
ManUtd - FC Santos

Torschützen:
1:0 Nani
2:0 Rooney
3:0 Nani
4:0 Van Persie (Freistoß)
5:0 Rooney
6:0 Nani
6:1 Neymar

Manchester United beginnt motiviert und erarbeitet sich einige Halbchancen, die aber noch nicht genug Gefahr ausstrahlen. Der FC Santos mit seinem Wunderstürmer Neymar kann sich in der Offensive nicht richtig durchsetzen, aber nach Ecken kommen die Südamerikaner immer wieder zum Kopfball, aber ungefährlich. Das 1:0 für United erzielt Nani nach einem gelungenen Angriff über rechts. Rooney kann beim 2:0 einen schweren Tormann-Fehler nutzen, der ihm den Ball vor die Füße wirft. Nun wird Santos etwas offensiver und United kommt zu Kontern. Nani nutzt noch 2 davon und wird mit 3 Toren Mann des Spiels. Kurz vor der Pause trifft Robin van Persie mit einem Flatterball aus einem nahen Freistoß, der Keeper des FC Santos sieht dabei nicht gut aus. Nach der Pause wird das Spiel ausgeglichener und United tut weniger für das Spiel. Kurz vor Schluss trifft Neymar nach einer Ecke und anschließenden Gewusel im Strafraum noch zum 6:1 aber dann war Feierabend. Insgesamt war United konzentriert und die Abwehr stand gut,  Danke für das Spiel an Tino1848 und viel Glück weiterhin in der Liga!

MfG Razor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage -> Wie geht das mit den Screenshots? Wenn ich die Druck Taste drücke und das in mein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm einfüge habe ich nur ein schwarzes Bild. (STRG+Druck habe ich auch probiert)


----------



## Bergooo (4. November 2012)

Kann sein das pes im Fenster Modus sein muss und nicht im vollbild


----------



## Razor2408 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Am besten eigene Programme für Screenshots verwenden wie z.B. fraps, sich auf die Druck-Taste zu verlassen ist immer riskant.


----------



## Fire0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Hab mir Fraps besorgt und funzt


----------



## TheMiz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

TheMiz (Chelsea) vs. Fire0815 (Juventus)  5:0

Abbruch ungefähr in der 75. wegen 5 roten Karten! Grobe Unsportlichkeit meines Gegners. Schon nach dem 3:0 ist Fire0815 nur mehr reingerutscht, wenn er selber den Ball hatte versuchte er nicht mal einen Aufbau sondern hat mir den Ball zugepasst um mich foulen zu können! Was soll das?
Die anderen Liga-mitglieder werden sicher noch Spaß haben mit diesem Herren der von Fair Play keine ahnung hat! 

Beweis-Screenshots: (der erste ist Halbzeitstand!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timetoremember (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich hab verloren 
Ich schwöre euch bis zum nächsten Spieltag hab ich alle Tricks die es in dem Spiel gibt auswendig gelernt! Dann gibts ordentlich was auf die Mütze


----------



## Bergooo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ac Milan - Inter Mailand 3:2

Das Mailänder Derby war gewohnt Körper und Kampf betont, nach nervösem Beginn fing sich der AC und erzielte 2 Abstauber Tore in der 20 Minute durch Pato und in der 36. durch Pazzini. In der Nachspielzeit der ersten Hälfte traf Pato zum 3:0. Nach der Halbzeit Pause kam Inter Mailand wie ausgewechselt aus der Kabine, so kam es das Millito in der 46. Minute zum 3:1 verkürzt. milan setzt immer wieder Konter Angriffe aber die Stürmer des AC verzweifeln am grandiosen Schlussmann von Inter Handanovic. Inter drückte und wieder war es Millito der den Anschluss in der 64. Minute herstellte. Danach schaffte es der AC Milan jedoch den vorsprung über die zeit zu bringen.

danke timetoremember für ein spannendes spiel


----------



## timetoremember (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> danke timetoremember für ein spannendes spiel


 
War echt ein richtiger Krimi


----------



## Bergooo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



TheMiz schrieb:


> TheMiz (Chelsea) vs. Fire0815 (Juventus)  5:0
> 
> Abbruch ungefähr in der 75. wegen 5 roten Karten! Grobe Unsportlichkeit meines Gegners. Schon nach dem 3:0 ist Fire0815 nur mehr reingerutscht, wenn er selber den Ball hatte versuchte er nicht mal einen Aufbau sondern hat mir den Ball zugepasst um mich foulen zu können! Was soll das?
> Die anderen Liga-mitglieder werden sicher noch Spaß haben mit diesem Herren der von Fair Play keine ahnung hat!
> ...


 
alter das geht ja mal gar nicht, fire0815 entweder fair play oder ausschluss


----------



## Bergooo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> War echt ein richtiger Krimi


 
ja hab zum schluss ganz schön gezittert


----------



## Bergooo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Norisk hat noch ein spiel vom 1. spieltag zu machen, bitte bald nachholen
so siehts aktuell aus in der Tabelle: PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de


----------



## Fire0815 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



> hat mir den Ball zugepasst um mich foulen zu können


So ein Quatsch.

Ja frust Fouls waren dabei, gebe ich zu. Aber max 2 mal. Ich habe aber nicht extra dir den Ball dafür gegeben. Wenn die Spieler einfach nicht auf Tastendruck reagieren usw. macht das keinen Spass.

Das Spiel ist einfach Mist. Da bleibe ich lieber bei FIFA.


----------



## Witschock (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

man was ist das für ein mist mit Arsenal London (Norisk699) ich muss gegen den spielen und der meldet sich nicht tu den rausschmeißen oder werte das spiel als gewonnen für mich


----------



## timetoremember (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Der Spieltag geht doch noch bis Mittwoch....bis morgen meldet er sich bestimmt.


----------



## Witschock (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

der hat ja nicht mal das erste spiel von letzter woche gemacht


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Viktory151 schrieb:


> der hat ja nicht mal das erste spiel von letzter woche gemacht


 
An dieser Stelle verweise ich auf den gestrigen Post von Norisk699:


Norisk699 schrieb:


> hoppla, kaum ist man mal 2 wochen im urlaub  schon läuft hier alles aus dem ruder. sorry für meine abwesenheit.



Das erste Spiel, bei welchem ich sein Gegner bin, werden wir in der kommenden Woche nachholen.
Von daher bin ich mir sicher, dass er sich bei dir bezüglich eurer Begegnung meldet und diese auch bestreiten wird.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (4. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Fire0815 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einfach Mist. Da bleibe ich lieber bei FIFA.


 
Anstatt anderen Teilnehmer in dieser Liga den Spielspaß zu nehmen, wäre diese Option wahrscheinlich die bessere Lösung


----------



## SCR7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn einer raus fliegt nehme ich die manschft sofort  

Mit meiner Manschfat binn ich aussenseiter  


Trozdem ich werdet mich nicht vom 1 runter ziehn ;


----------



## turkish_latino (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

also wie könnt ihr ?

wollte die spiele mal nachholen  also mal mich anschreiben ..am besten ist das einfachste eine mail an mich und zwar in facebook ) http://www.facebook.com/mureiroperez einfach nachricht an mich  danke bg ^^ bin jetzt zuhause bis 18 und dann wieder von 20 uhr an bis 22 uhr in etwa  bg

turkish_latino atl. madrid#


----------



## Witschock (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

[FONT=&quot]ne das kannst du vergessen ich habe mich bei dir gemeldet und du hast nicht zurückgeschrieben und dann noch hier hin zu schreiben das ich mich bei dir melden müssen geht’s noch du hast die flicht sich zu melden und nicht umgekehrt [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ich werde mich bei dir auf keinen fahl melden[/FONT]


----------



## Bergooo (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Also jetzt mal klartext leute, wie der ton sich hier entwickelt gefällt mir mal gar nicht, es wird doch nicht schwer sein das man sich einfach mal schreibt und einigt und nicht gleich auspflippt wenn ein paar tage nix kommt, dann wird es halt nachgeholt und ich erwarte auch das fair play im vordegrund steht. Ein spielabbruch durch 5 rote karten ist ein unding liebe leutz. So turkish_latino du kannst momentan keine spiele machen da du noch nicht in der liga gelistet bist aber wenn hier damit alle einverstanden sind nehme ich Fire0815 raus da er sich ja nun offensichtlich fifa hingeben möchte.

Hier werden auch keine Mannschaften getauscht


----------



## aliriza (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn Fire0815 echt raus will soll er es lieber noch mal hier eindeutig klar stellen.

Leute Fair Play und ein harmonisches miteinander wollen wir hier erleben und keine Streitereien.


----------



## Fire0815 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ja, nehmt mich raus. Ich möchte euch den Spielspass nicht verderben. Bin halt kein gedultiger Mensch


----------



## Witschock (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

sorry *turkish_latino* das war nicht an dich gerichtet sondern an Arsenal London (Norisk699)
der meldet sich nicht bei mir ich habe den schon persönlich angeschrieben was machen wir jetzt mit dem 
http://www.meinspielplan.de/plan/ZJ5BDr?a=teams&id=3


----------



## SCR7 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bitte bescheid sagen wenn einer raus in will gern diemanschft dann übernehemen D


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn ihr auch wieder das klassische 2v2 Spielen wollt

http://www.change.org/petitions/kon...ter-community-match-we-want-the-classic-2vs2#


----------



## Bergooo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ok so jetzt haben wir folgendes problem durch den austritt von fire kann ich ihn durch turkish_latino ersetzen was aber folgendes problem mit sich bringt, er müsste die spiele gegen inter und chelsea neu bestreiten da sonst die punkteverteilung in der liga tabelle nicht mehr stimmt. Also das geht an die 3 beteiligten, wäre das möglich? Und zu SCR7 es wäre unfair einfach die teams zu tauschen den anderen gegenüber und du räumst ja auch mit zenit gut ab also bitte nicht sauer sein aber team wechsel werden wir sein lassen. Wenn das alles geregelt ist steht einer reibungslosen liga endlich nichts mehr im wege


----------



## timetoremember (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> Ok so jetzt haben wir folgendes problem durch den austritt von fire kann ich ihn durch turkish_latino ersetzen was aber folgendes problem mit sich bringt, er müsste die spiele gegen inter und chelsea neu bestreiten da sonst die punkteverteilung in der liga tabelle nicht mehr stimmt. Also das geht an die 3 beteiligten, wäre das möglich? Und zu SCR7 es wäre unfair einfach die teams zu tauschen den anderen gegenüber und du räumst ja auch mit zenit gut ab also bitte nicht sauer sein aber team wechsel werden wir sein lassen. Wenn das alles geregelt ist steht einer reibungslosen liga endlich nichts mehr im wege


 Wiseo die Spiele neu bestreiten? Er kann doch einfach so einsteigen....muss halt etwas aufholen  Falls jemand noch dem 10. Spieltag aufhört könnte der Ersatz man ja auch nicht einfach die halbe Saison neu spielen.


----------



## Bergooo (6. November 2012)

Weil er stand jetzt letzter wäre mit eine Tor Differenz von - 14 und das ist nicht fair, ich kann nicht ständig den ligaplan umschreiben ich habe auch noch ein leben, das ist eine heidenarbeit


----------



## Razor2408 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn Fire0815 nicht ausgestiegen wäre hätte er gar nicht mitspielen dürfen, schreib doch einfach statt Fire0815 jetzt seinen Nick hin und fertig.
Alles andere wäre doch nicht fair - timetoremember und TheMiz hatten ihre Liga-Spiele und diese gewonnen - fertig.
Wenn wir immer alles nachholen wenn jemand aussteigt endet das hier im Chaos! Ich befürchte nämlich noch weitere Aussteiger...


----------



## debalz (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Respekt an Bergoo für die ganze Arbeit! Allein aus dem Grund würd ich nicht aussteigen - ist so schon genug zu tun!


> schreib doch einfach statt Fire0815 jetzt seinen Nick hin und fertig.
> Alles andere wäre doch nicht fair - timetoremember und TheMiz hatten ihre Liga-Spiele und diese gewonnen - fertig.


Bin ich auch dafür - würde mich sehr ärgern ein gewonnenes Spiel nochmal machen zu müssen. Die Altlasten anderer Spieler sind eben der Preis für Nachzügler - wenn die Liga dann endlich gut läuft gibts vielleicht auch ne 2. Auflage


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Also der turkish_latino wird meiner Meinung nach keine Probleme haben die Punkte wieder einzuholen, da er laut SCR7 sogar sehr Stark Spielt. Außerdem sind es nur 2 Spiele die er verloren hat.
Ich bin auch noch Sieglos


----------



## Razor2408 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> wenn die Liga dann endlich gut läuft gibts vielleicht auch ne 2. Auflage


Eben, und in erster Linie sollte der SPIELSPAß zählen und Fair Play. Wenn ich verliere, ist es halt so, wir haben einige gute Spieler hier und es muss ja auch nicht immer der mit mehr Chancen gewinnen, gibt ja auch genug Matches wo der Glücklichere gewinnt.


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Das ist nun mal Fussball, man muss mit dem Ergebnis leben können. Wie im richtigen leben entscheiden nicht die Chancen sondern die tatsächlich gemachten Tore, so ist das nunmal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sehe sich die Torschüsse an und dann das Ergebnis


----------



## Bergooo (6. November 2012)

Nagut war nur n Vorschlag


----------



## Razor2408 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Außerdem kommt es auch auf die Tagesform an. Mal hat man nen besseren Tag, mal nen schlechteren.
Dortmund hat Real Madrid geschlagen aber sind sie wirklich immer das bessere Team? Das wird man heute sehen im Bernabeu! 



Bergooo schrieb:


> Nagut war nur n Vorschlag


Kein Problem, denke die meisten hier freuen sich dass jemand diese Arbeit mit dem gesamten Spielplan übernimmt.


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Leute wenn euch 1 Spiel pro Woche zu wenig ist können wir ja ein Blitz Turnier im Ko-System starten. Entweder mit oder ohne Rückrunde. Wie schauts aus? Dann könnten wir das so machen das wir zwischen 4 Teams aussuchen können. Damit das einigermaßen ausgewogen ist. Teams dürfen dann logischerweise auch Doppelt vorkommen.

Mein vorschlag für die 4 Team

Man City
Man United
Inter Mailand
AC Milan


----------



## SCR7 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ICH WÜRDE ES FEAR FINDE wenn ich sein team übernehme macht mir mehr spaß wer nur fear ,) is ja jeden entschieden welches team ,)


----------



## Razor2408 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> Leute wenn euch 1 Spiel pro Woche zu wenig ist können wir ja ein Blitz Turnier im Ko-System starten. Entweder mit oder ohne Rückrunde. Wie schauts aus? Dann könnten wir das so machen das wir zwischen 4 Teams aussuchen können. Damit das einigermaßen ausgewogen ist. Teams dürfen dann logischerweise auch Doppelt vorkommen.


Sicher können wir das machen, wer Lust hat soll einfach ins TS3 kommen, Adresse steht eh im 1.Beitrag.
Bei uns am Server gibts immer genug die Bock auf PES haben. Das sollte aber nicht hier in den Liga Thread sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## aliriza (6. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Sicher können wir das machen, wer Lust hat soll einfach ins TS3 kommen, Adresse steht eh im 1.Beitrag.
> Bei uns am Server gibts immer genug die Bock auf PES haben. Das sollte aber nicht hier in den Liga Thread sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich.




Stimmt hast recht. Aber erst mal Zu oder Absagen sammeln um zu sehen ob sich ein extra Thread lohnt


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (7. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Spielbericht:
Nachtrag 1. Runde
Arsenal London 1 : 1 FC Bayern München (0:0)

Torschützen:
1:0 Podolski (68)
1:1 Ribery (76)

 Nach einer spannenden Partie teilen sich Arsenal London und Bayern München die Punkte bei einem 1:1 Unentschieden.


Die erste Halbzeit war von Fehlpässen im Aufbauspiel gekennzeichnet.
  Arsenal kam 2 Mal mit hohen Pässen in den Lauf der Sturmspitze Podolski zu Riesenchancen:
  Einmal konnte jedoch Neuer im 1 gegen 1 retten, beim anderen Mal setzte der deutschen Stürmer den Ball mit einem Heber neben das Tor.
  So rettete sich der FCB mit einem torlosen Halbzeitstand in die Kabine.

  In der zweiten Hälfte hatte Bayern weiterhin große Probleme durch die gut stehenden Abwehrreihen der Londoner zu brechen.
  Die Stürmer konnten sich selten frei in die Spitze laufen, da Arsenal tief und kompakt stand.
  Schließlich ging  Arsenal durch Podolski in der 68. Minute in Führung.
  Jedoch konnte schon 8 Minuten später, Ribery aus dem Sechszehner-Raum mit einem schönen Schuss ins lange Eck den Ausgleich erzielen.
  Es kam noch zu einigen guten Chancen auf beiden Seiten, blieb jedoch beim Unentschieden.

  Die zwei Teams erhalten somit jeweils einen Punkt, was bei einem ausgeglichenen Ballbesitz von 50% : 50% natürlich in Ordnung geht.
  Eigentlich hätte Arsenal seine Chancen jedoch in einen Sieg verwandeln können, weswegen Bayern München froh über dieses Remis sein darf.

  Schöne und vor allem spannende Partie,
  Grüße an Norisk699 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norisk699 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Spielbericht:
> Nachtrag 1. Runde
> Arsenal London 1 : 1 FC Bayern München (0:0)
> 
> ...


 

Kann ich so bestätigen. 1:1

War eine spannende Partie mit einem unterm Strich gerechten Unentschieden. Arsenal hatte zwar zwei weitere 100%ige Chancen aber Bayern hätte auch ein Tor mehr machen können/müssen. 

Danke für das nette Spielchen und den netten Kontakt. Die Kommunikation über Steam lief auch ganz gut


----------



## Norisk699 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

*Arsenal London (Norisk699) 0	:    2	Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151)
*


----------



## Razor2408 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Schön dass die Spiele nun nachgeholt wurden. Wäre super wenn die Liga jetzt im "Fluss" bleibt und alle pünktlich ihre Matches machen.


----------



## Norisk699 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Schön dass die Spiele nun nachgeholt wurden. Wäre super wenn die Liga jetzt im "Fluss" bleibt und alle pünktlich ihre Matches machen.


 
Sorry, ich hab mich vor langer Zeit hier nur kurz gemeldet dass "Interesse" besteht.

...und dann war ich 4 Wochen im Urlaub bzw. Dienstreise bzw. offline...  

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder da. Besser spät als nie


----------



## Bergooo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

3. Spieltag  09.11. - 15.11.2012

Zenit St. Petersburg (SCR7) 	- 	Manchester United (Razor2408) 	

Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	- 	Manchester City (aliriza) 	

Atlético Madrid (turkish_latino) 	- 	FC Santos (Tino1848) 	

Valencia (debalz) 	- 	Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151) 	

AC Milan (Bergooo) 	- 	FC Chelsea (TheMiz) 	

Inter Mailand (timetoremember) 	- 	FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE)

PCGH Liga - meinSpielplan.de


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Jetz muss ich mal einen Sieg einfahren. 3 Punkte müssen her ^^


----------



## debalz (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wem sagst du das, hatte nicht so viele Profis hier erwartet - da ich bis jetzt nur ein paar mal das Spiel online vorher spielen konnte rechne ich mir auch keine Chancen aus, immerhin hab ich schon einen Punkt geholt
Dank an Bergoo für die Übersicht des 3. Spieltages!


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

bleib doch optimistisch, auch die angeblichen Favoriten können geschlagen werden ^^alles ist möglich.


----------



## debalz (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> bleib doch optimistisch, auch die angeblichen Favoriten können geschlagen werden ^^alles ist möglich.



ja schon - habe früher PES6 gesuchtet, aber eben nur im Meisterliga-Modus. Online-Spiele sind komplett anders und das neue PES bietet halt viele neue Möglichkeiten, von denen ich nur einen Bruchteil nutze. Kriegs einfach nicht hin mal viel zu üben - meine Zockzeit besteht eigentlich nur aus BF3. Macht trotzdem einen Heidenspaß und ich freue mich auf das nächste Match!


----------



## Razor2408 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Irgendwann hat jeder mal einen schlechten Tag, oder die Stürmer treffen vorm Tor nix.
Wer voher aufgibt ist selber schuld, mit einer guten Taktik und Geduld kann man jeden schlagen, egal welches Team.
Oder man kann es zumindest ausgeglichen halten.


----------



## SCR7 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

So wie sieht es aus jz mit Juve würde die gern nehmen ! 


Ich sehe kein problem drin


----------



## Razor2408 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich spiele gegen SCR7 das nächste Match.
Da Fire0815 die Liga verlassen hat und sein Nachfolger mit Atletico spielt, wäre Juventus frei.
Mir persönlich würde es nichts machen wenn SCR7 Juventus übernimmt, wir haben schon Test-Spiele gemacht und es war ausgeglichen.


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Mir ist es auch egal.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (10. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielbericht:
3. Runde
Inter Mailand 1 : 1 FC Bayern München (0:0)

Torschützen:
0:1 Robben (71)
1:1 Nagatamo (89)

 Nach einer spannenden Partie trennen sich Inter Mailand und Bayern München mit einem 1:1 Unentschieden.

Der FC Bayern München begann recht stark:
In der 6. Minute rettete die Latte, nach einem Kopfball von Ribben.
Im weiteren Verlauf der ersten Halbzeit fand sich Ribery zweimal im 1 gegen 1 mit Inters Tormann Handanovic wider.
Beide Male scheiterte er jedoch am Keeper, der seine Mannschaft vor dem Rückstand bewahrte.
Dem gegenüber standen einige Schüsse aus der zweiten Reihe der mailändischen Angreifer.
Torhüter Neuer konnte jedoch sein Talent unter Beweis stellen und parierte diese Chancen.

Kurz nach der Pause hatte der FCB wieder Pech:
Einmal  ging ein Kopfball Robbens (wieder einmal) an die Latte, ein anderes  ging ein Schuss von Ribery an die Innenstange, prallte jedoch davon  wieder ins Feld.
  In der 71. Minute war es dann jedoch soweit:
nach einem Stanglplass kann Robben das 0:1 erzielen.
Dabei  sollte es jedoch nicht bleiben, da in der 89. Minute Nagatamo mit einem  tollen Schuss den Ausgleich erzielte. der FCB mit einem torlosen  Halbzeitstand in die Kabine.

  Die zwei Teams erhalten somit jeweils einen Punkt, was angesichts der  Aluminium-Treffer der Münchner und dem späten Ausgleich sehr bitter für  den FCB ist.
Das Unentschieden dürte Inter sehr schmeicheln, da Bayern den größeren Anteil am Spiel hatte (41:59% Ballbesitz).

Aber so ist nun einmal Fußball:
Wer die Chancen nicht selber macht, bekommt die Tore 

  Schöne Grüße an Timetoremember, und einen Dank für die faire und spannende Begegnung


----------



## SCR7 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

www.apload.de :: Bild pes2013_2012-11-10_15-50-44-94.bmp

Es war ein Spiel mit allen drum und dran 

Freue mich auf so Spieler wie razor immer fear und Hilfsbereit 

Ich würde es kurz machen Man des  Tages Pirlo er Schoß mich vorran  


Danke fürs Match 


Juve : Manu   =  4zu1 


Danke !


----------



## Razor2408 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

SCR7 (Juventus) *4 - 1* Razor2408 (ManUtd)

War ein gutes Spiel, Ergebnis wohl etwas zu hoch, obwohl mir Juve ein Tor geschenkt hat (Abstoß und Tor von Rooney) lol
Pirlo mit 3 Toren, 2 davon aus >20m Distanz. De Gea im Tor ist die große Schwachstelle bei Manchester, der lässt von 10 Schüssen 9 rein. 
United hatte auch gute Chancen, in der ersten Halbzeit 11 Torschüsse, doch Buffon hielt immer oder daneben.
Glückwunsch an SCR7, der im TS3 ein sehr netter Spieler ist, und viel Glück in der Liga. 
MfG Razor


----------



## SCR7 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> SCR7 (Juventus) *4 - 1* Razor2408 (ManUtd)
> 
> War ein gutes Spiel, Ergebnis wohl etwas zu hoch, obwohl mir Juve ein Tor geschenkt hat (Abstoß und Tor von Rooney) lol
> Pirlo mit 3 Toren, 2 davon aus >20m Distanz. De Gea im Tor ist die große Schwachstelle bei Manchester, der lässt von 10 Schüssen 9 rein.
> ...


 


Ja Stimmt allles Korrekt wie du sagst  

Freue mich auf die revance !


----------



## timetoremember (10. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Die Liga macht bisher echt mehr Spaß als gedacht! Nette Spieler und spannende Begegnungen....was will man mehr


----------



## TheMiz (11. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich hole mein spiel gegen Bergooo nach weil es sich bei ihm nicht ausging heute.
Wir spielen dann nächstes wochenende unser liga-match. just for info


----------



## debalz (11. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Valencia (debalz)  0 Tottenham (Viktory151) 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klare Angelegenheit für Tottenham, hätte auch höher ausgehen können. Valencia kam kaum vors Tor und wenn dann harmlos.
Gratulation an viktory151 für die souveräne Leistung!


----------



## Bergooo (16. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich warte noch auf die ergebnisse von: Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	- 	Manchester City (aliriza) 	und Atlético Madrid (turkish_latino) 	- 	FC Santos (Tino1848)?


----------



## Razor2408 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir haben noch nicht mal 3 (!) Spieltage hinter uns und es ist schon ein Teilnehmer ausgestiegen, der erste Spieltag musste mühsam nachgeholt werden und jetzt machen einige ihre Matches wieder nicht. Gerade mal 10 Teilnehmer hat die Liga und es funktioniert nicht. Finde ich schon sehr sehr traurig, ehrlich.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (17. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spielbericht:
  4. Runde
  FC Bayern München 0 : 4 Chelsea London (0:2)

  Torschützen:
  0:1 Torres (16)
  0:2 Torres (35)
  0:3 Sturridge (74)
  0:4 Sturridge (76)

  Kurz zusammengefasst: Chelsea war heute einfach das bessere Team und verdient den Sieg.

  Hatte der FCB in der 13. Minute noch Glück, dass ein Tor von Torres (zu Recht) aufgrund von Abseits aberkannt wurde, kam es kurz darauf, in der 16. Minute, anders:
Torres ist vor Neuer am Ball und kann ins leere Tor schießen.
  In der 35. Minute wiederholt sich das Ganze:
  Torres vor Neuer am Ball (der dank der KI einfach mal automatisch aus seinem 16er gelaufen ist ) => 0:2
  Kurz vor der Pause, fällte der Unparteiische dann die Entscheidung zu Gunsten von Chelsea.
  Er sendet Shaqiri nach einem gelb-würdigen Foul mit einer roten Karte vom Platz.
  TheMiz und SAINT-MAURICE sind sich einig: der Schiri muss sich in der Brusttasche vergriffen haben. 

  In der zweiten Hälfte ersetzt Sturridge dann den müden Torres und kann sich zweimal in die Trefferliste eintragen, nach groben Abwehrfehlern auf Seiten der Bayern. (74. und 76. Minute)
  Die laufschwache Innenverteidigung des FCB konnte mit den schnellen Sturmspitzen der Londoner einfach nicht mithalten.

  Da auch in der Offensive der Münchner wenige ernsthafte Chancen zustande kamen, geht das 0:4 in Ordnung 

  Gratulation an den (heute?) überragend spielenden TheMiz!


----------



## Bergooo (17. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ja mir hat er heute auch 4 dinger eingeschenkt  was ist hier nun mit den restlichen 2 spielen leute?


----------



## TheMiz (17. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ein großer tag für den fc chelsea, der zwei sehr starke Gegner besiegen kann! 
Was man noch erwähnen muss ist, dass Ribery bei Bayern beim stand von 0:0 alleine vor dem tor stand und den ball vorbei schoss!
Und ich war fast immer eiskalt vor dem Tor.

Im Nachholspiel von letzter woche konnte ich mich gegen Bergooo durchsetzen.
AC Milan (Bergooo) 0 - 4 FC Chelsea (TheMiz) (0:1)

Nach umkämpften Match stand es in der Pause 1:0 für chelsea, dann musste Bergoo offensiver werden und meine spieler nutzten fast alle chancen eiskalt aus!
Ich glaube jetzt kann ich feiern gehen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tino1848 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Moin Jungs, also ich hab meinem Gegner eine PN geschickt, aber keine Antwort erhalten :/


----------



## aliriza (18. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich werde morgen gegen Norisk699 spielen


----------



## debalz (19. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wär cool wenn der aktuelle Spieltag gepostet wird, war am WE nicht da und weiß nicht wer mein nächster Gegner ist


----------



## timetoremember (19. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> Wär cool wenn der aktuelle Spieltag gepostet wird, war am WE nicht da und weiß nicht wer mein nächster Gegner ist


 
Du spielst gegen ManCity also aliriza. 

PCGH Liga (Spieltermine) - meinSpielplan.de

Könnte sich Victory151 bitte bei mir wegen dem nächsten Spiel melden.....hab auf meine pn keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Bergooo (20. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



debalz schrieb:


> Wär cool wenn der aktuelle Spieltag gepostet wird, war am WE nicht da und weiß nicht wer mein nächster Gegner ist



wäre cool mal die restlichen ergebnisse zu haben bevor ich hier den neuen spieltag poste. Leute es kann doch nicht angehen -.- da vergeht mir echt langsam die lust


----------



## aliriza (20. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

gestern Abend waren die Server Down. Hoffentlich klappt es heute. Norisk Melde dich mal heute


----------



## aliriza (20. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Das war ein echt spannendes Spiel, Danke Norisk699 : Endstand 3:2 für ManCity

Bericht wird der Norisk schreiben


----------



## Norisk699 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	2     :     3	Manchester City (aliriza)


Spielbericht folgt sobald ich mal Zeit dafür habe.


----------



## Bergooo (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

fehlt noch Atlético Madrid (turkish_latino) 	- 	FC Santos (Tino1848)


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Kurze Frage:
Sollten dieses Wochenende (bzw. 23.11-29.11) nicht schon die Spiele der 5. Runde ausgetragen werden 
Laut Spielplan bin ich gemeinsam mit TheMiz der einzige, der sein Match der 4. Runde (die
 ja eigentlich vom 16.11 bis zum 22.11 dauert) schon ausgetragen hat.


----------



## Bergooo (21. November 2012)

Das ist korrekt aber solange es noch ein offenes Spiel gibt werde ich nicht den nächsten Spieltag posten


----------



## aliriza (21. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn es nicht bald zustande kommt werden die Spiele 0zu0 gewertet., das Spiel gegen debalz werde ich heute oder morgen bestreiten


----------



## Tino1848 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wenn mein Gegener auf Nachrichten nicht reagiert bezüglich eines Spieltermins, kann auch leider kein Spiel stattfinden. :/


----------



## Razor2408 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Bei mir meldet er sich auch nicht, entweder neuer Teilnehmer (zuverlässig) oder alle Ergebnisse auf 3:0 für den Gegner.


----------



## aliriza (22. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Der CR7 hat doch mit dem typen kontakt, versucht Ihn mal zu benachrichtigen


----------



## Razor2408 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Er meinte dass sein Kumpel eh nicht mehr mitspielen will. 
Mehr weiss ich nicht, und da er hier nicht aktiv ist und nicht antwortet muss jemand anders her oder die Ergebnisse werden einfach alle zugunsten des Gegners gesetzt.


----------



## aliriza (23. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Weg mit Ihm kb wieder jemanden wochen lang hinter her zu Rennen. Kann jemand einen Ersatz spieler besorgen?


----------



## timetoremember (23. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> Weg mit Ihm kb wieder jemanden wochen lang hinter her zu Rennen. Kann jemand einen Ersatz spieler besorgen?


 
Mit Ersatzspielern braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen....die steigen nach ein paar Spielen auch wieder aus


----------



## debalz (23. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aliriza (Man. City) 3 debalz (Valencia) 0

Ein trotz dem klaren Ergebnis spannendes Spiel mit viel Kampf im Mittelfeld. So entschieden dann auch zwei lange Bälle in die Spitze und die chronische Abschlussschwäche von Valencia das Spiel für die Mannschaft von der Insel.
Insgesamt auch aufgrund der Pfostenschüsse und dem schönen Dribbling zum 3:0 ein verdientes Ergebnis für den Kollegen aliriza! Danke für die faire Party und viel Glück für die nächsten Matches!


----------



## Bergooo (24. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

das mach ich jetzt auch so, wenn sich jemand jetzt  nicht rechtzeitig meldet verliert er das spiel. 

4. Spieltag

	Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	- 	Juventus Turin (SCR7) 	

	Atlético Madrid (turkish_latino) 	- 	Manchester United (Razor2408) 	

 	Valencia (debalz) 	- 	Manchester City (aliriza) 	

 	AC Milan (Bergooo) 	- 	FC Santos (Tino1848) 	

	Inter Mailand (timetoremember) 	- 	Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151) 	

FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE) 	0:4 	FC Chelsea (TheMiz)


----------



## aliriza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

der Turkish_Latino kann raus, der typ möchte nicht mehr Zocken. Lächerlich sowas, bringt nur alles durcheinander und macht Bergo viiieel Arbeit. Wir nehmen einfach keine Leute mehr an.
PS: Die Liga Ergebnisse müssen noch aktualisiert werden


----------



## Bergooo (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> der Turkish_Latino kann raus, der typ möchte nicht mehr Zocken. Lächerlich sowas, bringt nur alles durcheinander und macht Bergo viiieel Arbeit. Wir nehmen einfach keine Leute mehr an.
> PS: Die Liga Ergebnisse müssen noch aktualisiert werden


 
welche denn?


----------



## aliriza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ManCity - Valencia 3:0


----------



## Razor2408 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Es war gerade ein netter User (Tim) im TS und meinte er möchte gerne bei uns in der Liga mitspielen, und hat auch nicht vor auszusteigen.
Er sucht sich noch ein Team aus und meldet sich dann hier im Thread. Hoffentlich haben wir dann endlich 10 Teilnehmer beisammen die einfach
nur Spaß beim Spiel haben wollen und die Liga genießen.


----------



## aliriza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Er kann ja Atletico nehmen. Tino müsste dann das Spiel gegen Ihn auch noch mal bestreiten.
Ich freu mich schon auf Inter Mailand


----------



## TimDeKill (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Joa ich wäre dann dabei, Atletico hört sich gut an! So machen wirs!

Gruß Tim


----------



## aliriza (26. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Willkommen,

hoffen wir mal das du am Ball bleibst und nicht nach zwei Wochen wieder verschwindest


----------



## Norisk699 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Arsenal London (Norisk699) - Juventus Turin (SCR7)

Wer ist SCR7 im Forum (Forumsname)? 

Bitte demnächst mal PN wegen anstehendem Spiel. 
Ich schlage schon mal ganz unverbindlich Donnerstag 29.11. vor ab 22 uhr


----------



## aliriza (27. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

kanns ihn ja mal in FB anschreiben

Sa


----------



## timetoremember (27. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Inter Mailand 2 - 0 Tottenham Hotspur

Insgesamt ein sehr spannendes Spiel mit Großchancen auf beiden Seiten. 
Doch letztlich war das Glück auf der Seite der Italiener welche mit einem Duseltor (wäre fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen) 
in Führung gingen und letztlich mit einem schönen Angriff zum 2:0 (ebenfalls Milito) den Sack zu machten.
Tottenham wehrte sich nach kräften, vor allem in der zweiten Hälfte, doch konnen sie ihre Chancen nicht nutzen. So ist Fußball 

Ein super spannendes Spiel - vielen Dank an Viktory151


----------



## aliriza (27. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

schöne Spiele


----------



## SCR7 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

norisk spieln wa heuet sag wann


----------



## Bergooo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ac Milan und FC Santos trennen sich 2:2


----------



## SCR7 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

toller typ warte hir wie abgemacht


----------



## aliriza (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



Bergooo schrieb:


> Ac Milan und FC Santos trennen sich 2:2


 
Hätte ich nicht erwartet das Ergebnis  haben sich beide Mannschaften wohl nichts schenken lassen.


----------



## Bergooo (29. November 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



aliriza schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht erwartet das Ergebnis  haben sich beide Mannschaften wohl nichts schenken lassen.


 
Milan hat 2:0 geführt aber der FC Santos hat sich zurückgekämpft und unterm strich ein sehr gerechtes ergebnis


----------



## TimDeKill (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Würde gern noch meine beiden Nachholspiele machen...weiß jetzt nicht genau wen das betrifft. Einfach mal bei mir per PN oder TS melden.

TS3: 
Adresse:
62.75.158.81:1337 PW: lan

Bin heute abend noch bis 12Uhr on.


----------



## Razor2408 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

(Atletico Madrid) TimDeKill *2 - 7* Razor2408 (ManUtd) _(2:5)_

Das erste Match für Atletico startete sehr schlecht, Manchester United ging durch den Mann des Spiels, Wayne Rooney, schnell mit 2:0 in Führung.
Robin van Persie erhöhte dann auf 3:0 nach einem schnellen Konter und verwandelte sogar einen direkten Freistoß per Flatterball.
Dann wurde United übermütig und passte in der Verteidigung 2x nicht auf, Atletico spielte das gut aus und konnte noch vor der Pause auf 4:2 rankommen.
Doch wieder war es Wayne Rooney der dann sogar noch das 5:2 vor der Pause erzielte. In der 2.HZ war Manchester dann auf Sicherheit in der Defensive
aus und konzentrierte sich, Chicharito konnte aus 2 Kontern in der Schlussphase noch das 7:2 erzielen. Ergebnis ist etwas zu hoch, da Rooney zu
Beginn des Matches fast jeden Ball reinmachte und "On Fire" war. Danke an den fairen Gegner Tim und noch viel Glück und Spaß weiterhin in der Liga!
MfG Razor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMiz (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Warum ist hier kaum was los? 
Wann startet endlich der neue spieltag? Ist der alte schon zu ende? Welche fehlen denn noch?
Macht doch mal hinne leute, diese liga wird 1 jahr dauern wenn das so weiter geht! 
ein spiel dauert doch nur lächerliche 30min. ist das denn so schwer!?!?
es sollte schon längst der neue spieltag begonnen haben!


----------



## timetoremember (4. Dezember 2012)

Servus Leute, bin jetzt erst mal für 10 Tage im Krankenhaus....da ich hier leider nicht Pes zocken kann werde ich mein/e Spiel/e zwangsläufig nachholen müssen -.-


----------



## aliriza (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Alles gute Timetormember

TheMiz: Spieltag 4 fehlt nur 1 Match, Spieltag 5 Läuft gerade


----------



## Bergooo (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

ich habs schonmal geschrieben ich poste keinen neuen spieltag bevor der aktuelle nicht abgeschlossen ist


----------



## TheMiz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Es muss doch sowas wie eine Frist geben! Soll jetzt jeder spieltag 2-3 Wochen dauern nur weil ein paar ihre Matches nicht machen??
Dann sind wir fertig wenn PES 2015 rauskommt. Echt keinen bock auf sowas..


----------



## aliriza (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Die Frist geht eigentlich immer 1 Woche, bis dahin sollten alle Matches gespielt sein. Wir können es so machen das die spiele bis dahin nicht fertig ist das Spiel 0:0 gewertet wird, oder für die Person die nicht angetreten ist.


----------



## TheMiz (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Dann macht das doch BITTE! Der letzte Spieltag ging 2 wochen und jetzt schon wieder fast 2 wochen! wenn jemand wie timetoremember im Spital ist kann man nix machen das wird dann nachgeholt aber die anderen melden sich nie ab und spielen einfach nicht! was ist daran so schwer EIN lächerliches spiel pro woche zu machen?? sind hier alle politiker die jede minute planen müssen oder wie!?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Da Tino1848 und ich nicht ewig auf die Nachzügler warten wollten, haben wir unsere Begegnung des 5. Spieltages heute ausgetragen:

Der FC Bayern München schlägt den FC Santos mit 2:1 (Halbzeitstand 0:0).
Robben-Doppelpack kurz nach der Pause bringt den FCB mit 2:0 in Führung.
Der FC Santos schafft in der Schlussviertelstunde noch den Anschluss-Treffer, es kommt aber nicht mehr zum Ausgleich.

Vielen Dank an Tino1848 für diese intensive, spannende und zugleich faire Begegnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bergooo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

5. Spieltag:

Juventus Turin (SCR7) 	- 	Atlético Madrid (TimDeKill) 	

Valencia (debalz) 	- 	Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	

AC Milan (Bergooo) 	- 	Manchester United (Razor2408) 	

Inter Mailand (timetoremember) 	- 	Manchester City (aliriza) 	

FC Chelsea (TheMiz) 	- 	Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151) 	

FC Bayern München (SAINT-MAURICE) 2	-  1	FC Santos (Tino1848) 

noch offen vom 4. Spieltag: 

 	Arsenal London (Norisk699) 	- 	Juventus Turin (SCR7)


----------



## aliriza (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

timetoremember auf das Spiel mit dir bin ich HEIß  muhaha


----------



## timetoremember (11. Dezember 2012)

Das können wir gerne am Wochenende machen, bin dann nämlich wieder daheim 
Wird bestimmt ein spannendes Spiel ^^


----------



## aliriza (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



timetoremember schrieb:


> Das können wir gerne am Wochenende machen, bin dann nämlich wieder daheim
> Wird bestimmt ein spannendes Spiel ^^


 
Zu dem noch ein seehr wichtiges Spiel für mich wenn man sich die Tabelle mal ansieht


----------



## TheMiz (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Viktory melde dich wann wir spielen können hier oder per PN. sag einen Tag und eine Uhrzeit und wir treffen uns in de-01!
sonst verpassen wir uns weiterhin


----------



## Bergooo (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

so freunde der sonne ich bin raus, pes is nix mehr für mich, wenn jemand will kann er die liga weiterführen, muss er sich bei mir melden. Es läuft ja hier eh nix nach plan und ich steig jetz auf fifa um.


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

(AC Milan) Bergooo *2 - 12* Razor2408 (ManUtd)

Ich hatte vorhin mein Ligaspiel mit Bergooo und wie es ausging sieht man ja. 2:12 und das obwohl Bergooo in Führung ging (!).
Es ist halt alles gelungen, auch ein 40m Schuss von Rooney ging an den Pfosten und rein. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht warum 
man sich für eine Liga anmeldet und dann abspringt. Man sollte sich doch vorher für ein bestimmtes Spiel entscheiden bevor
man sich wo anmeldet. Bergooo war immer fair und nett und ich finde es sehr schade dass er nun aussteigt. Hat diese Liga über-
haupt noch Sinn wenn ständig wer nicht mehr will? Sollen die anderen entscheiden...

P.S.: Ein Testspiel vor Beginn der Saison endete 5:5 zwischen Bergooo und mir, ein richtig spannendes Match war das.
Keine Ahnung warum plötzlich so ein Ergebnis zustande kommt - vielleicht wegen der Umstellung zu FIFA.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich finde es natürlich auch sehr schade, dass Bergoo sich entschieden hat aufzuhören.
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich seine Beweggründe gut nachvollziehen:
Dauernd springt jemand ab, obwohl wir noch nicht einmal den 5ten (!) Spieltag bestritten haben.
Folglich sinkt die Motivation, die Organisation der Liga zu übernehmen.

Auch wenn die Überlebenschancen dieser Liga stetig kleiner werden, würde ich dennoch gerne das Match gegen dich, Razor2408, am Samstag austragen


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Sicher, wir spielen unser Match. Wir können auch eine schöne Liga privat organisieren, denn anscheinend findet man hier im Forum nicht genug User die sich
erwachsen verhalten und einfach die Liga fertig spielen für die sie sich noch vor ein paar Wochen mit wehenden Fahnen angemeldet haben. Sehr traurig.


----------



## TheMiz (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ganz toll!! zuerst für ne Liga anmelden und dann ALLE im stich lassen und einfach abhauen - das ist natürlich der einfachste Weg!


----------



## Bergooo (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Ganz toll!! zuerst für ne Liga anmelden und dann ALLE im stich lassen und einfach abhauen - das ist natürlich der einfachste Weg!


 
ich hab hier immer versucht das ding am laufen zu halten und ich hab einfach genug das es nicht klappt, zudem geht mir das game einfach nur tierisch auf die nerven. Ich haue nicht einfach ab, mir reichts einfach nur.


----------



## Tino1848 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Schade das Bergooo geht, aber irgendwo auch verständlich.

Ich fände es schade, wenn die Liga aufgegeben wird, zur Not könnte man ja wirklich etwas "privat" dann machen mit 4 - 5 Leute wodrauf auch Verlass ist!


----------



## debalz (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Trotzdem danke für die bisherige Arbeit Bergoo - mich würde nur interessieren was deine Kritikpunkte an PES 2013 sind, habe zwar keinen Vergleich zu Fifa, aber gerade beim online spielen finde ich wird PES dem Namen Simulation gerecht weils sehr abwechslungsreich ist und ständig neue Situationen bietet.


----------



## Triniter (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wie schauts denn allgemein so mit kleinen Runden aus. Den Start der Liga hab ich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht wahr nehmen können aber mittlerweile hab ich PES 13 und würde mich gerne als Sparingspartner zur Verfügung stellen. Evtl. wäre auch mal ein spontanes Miniturnier möglich (4 Leute, Hin- und Rückspiel oder so).


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Bevor die Liga frühzeitig endet, haben Razor2408 und ich unsere Begegnung des 6. Spieltages ausgetragen 
 Manchester United schlägt den FC Bayern München mit 5:2 (Halbzeitstand 4:2).

Spielverlauf:
18 0-1 Kroos
23 1-1 Rooney
31 2-1 Rooney
39 3-1 Rooney
45 3-2 Ribery
45 4-2 Van Persie
53 5-2 Rooney

Vielen Dank an Razor 2408 für die Partie 
(Auf den Screenshot haben wir beide vergessen, sollte aber keinen großen Unterschied machen...)


----------



## Razor2408 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Jep, kann das Ergebnis bestätigen. War ein schönes Spiel in der ersten Hälfte, wo ich mit Glück direkt nach dem Anschlusstreffer (2:3) das 4:2 gemacht habe und wieder die "Sicherheit" von 2 Toren hatte. In der 2.HZ spiele ich dann meistens konzentrierter und konnte noch das 5:2 nachlegen. Ebenfalls Danke für das Match - ich hätte gerne ein Rückmatch gespielt in der Liga ...


----------



## Witschock (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

FC Chelsea (TheMiz) 0 	- 1 Tottenham Hotspurs (Viktory151)

haben heute den 16.12.2012 gespielt war zimmlich knap


----------



## dertourist48 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich würde gerne auch mitmachen. Habe das Spiel zwar nicht, aber würde es mir dann besorgen. Einfach PN an mich, falls was organisiert wird. Gruss.


----------



## Razor2408 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Jo wir starten ne neue Liga mit zuverlässigen Teilnehmern die das ganze ernst nehmen.
Einfach PN an mich und mal im Team Speak 3 vorbei schauen. Adresse steht im ersten Beitrag.
Am Freitag, 20.12. kommt übrigens der 2vs2 Patch wo  man wieder das klassische 2vs2 spielen kann!


----------



## aliriza (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

sry leute hatte ne Forum Sperre erhalten, die ist heute erst wieder abgelaufen. bin wieder weiter am Start.

Schade Bergoo, hätte ich von dir nicht gedacht 

Wir können die Liga ja im Forum Starten. Ist ganz praktisch für die Orga. und vllt melden sich ja wieder mehr leute an. sollen wir Das Tunier einfach auf den 10 Spieltag verkürze? Somit hätten wir einen Winter Champ.


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wer von den alten Teilnehmern hätte denn Interesse und ist *regelmäßig* hier im Forum aktiv?
Mein Vorschlag wäre eine Art Champions League mit 8-10 Teilnehmern, unterteilt in 2 Gruppen.
Dann gibt es Playoffs mit Hin- und Rückspiel und der Final-Sieger ist unser Winter Champ.

Mein Vorschlag bei der Teamwahl wären schwächere Teams (UEFA Cup) aber da du ja unbedingt mit Man City spielen willst geht das ja nicht.
Ich nehme dann Paris SG.


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

sorry - bin ab morgen bis 3 Januar nicht zuhause! Danach gerne wieder dabei....


----------



## Razor2408 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Das macht ja nix, man kann ja Spiele nachholen! Wenn man Termine hat oder Spiele nachholen will ist das kein Problem!
Aber man muss sich hier melden und sagen was Sache ist. Nicht einfach weg bleiben und seine Matches nicht machen so
wie einige hier bei der Liga. Würde mich freuen wenn du dabei wärst debalz denn du bist "aktiver" hier nehme ich an.


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Jo - und sicherer Punktelieferant obendrein
Man könnte auch mal über 2vs2 - Matches nachdenken, das fördert den Teamgeist und ist ja eine Spezialität von PES; könnte natürlich etwas schwieriger zu organisieren sein 4 Leute an einem Datum zusammenzubringen..


----------



## aliriza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Ich wäre dabei mit crityyyyy


----------



## Tino1848 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

dabei mit Bayern München wenn's okay ist!


----------



## aliriza (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Wir lassen diesen Thread schließen ich Eröffne dann einen neuen. Wo sich dann jeder melden kann wer mit machen will.


----------



## Tino1848 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

gibt's den neuen Thread schon?


----------



## Razor2408 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Thread ist offen, gleiche Regeln wie bei der Liga, nur halt CL Modus mit 2 Gruppen.
Meldet euch an und wählt eure Teams.


----------



## aliriza (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Gut hast du ja dann schon mal erledigt


----------



## aliriza (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 - PCGH Liga*

Admin, kann geschloßen werden


----------

